# Santander cae un 5% a 1,86 CHOLLO!!!



## Xenturion (31 Ago 2020)

Creo que todavía puede caer más, esperaré unos meses a ver el impacto de la morosidad pero tiene buena pinta


----------



## Parlakistan (31 Ago 2020)

Jrandisima himbersioh.


----------



## Pinovski (31 Ago 2020)

Xenturion dijo:


> Creo que todavía puede caer más, esperaré unos meses a ver el impacto de la morosidad pero tiene buena pinta



El tema es... subira despues? y cuando... je


----------



## Walter Sobchak (31 Ago 2020)

Al Santander le iria mejor si estuviera dirigido por una mujer.... oh wait


----------



## ciudadano cabreado (31 Ago 2020)

Es una pasada.... anda que no hay gente palmando pasta con este chicharro...


----------



## Orooo (31 Ago 2020)

Empreson!!


----------



## Xenturion (31 Ago 2020)

Pinovski dijo:


> El tema es... subira despues? y cuando... je



Hombre, casi toca suelo, y el Santander no puede quebrar, subirá, poco, pero subirá


----------



## Goldman (31 Ago 2020)

No veo el chollo


----------



## Polonia Viva (31 Ago 2020)

¿Pero todavía queda gente que meta su pasta en bolsa española?


----------



## Parlakistan (31 Ago 2020)

Xenturion dijo:


> Hombre, casi toca suelo, y el Santander no puede quebrar, subirá, poco, pero subirá



Ya verás como puede tocarlo y traspasarlo... ¿Y qué es eso de que no puede quebrar? ¿Es una empresa mágica?


----------



## Xenturion (31 Ago 2020)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Ya verás como puede tocarlo y traspasarlo... ¿Y qué es eso de que no puede quebrar? ¿Es una empresa mágica?



No seas inocente, que tiene al Gobierno comiendo de su mano.

No ha quebrado Abengoa, va a quebrar SAN...


----------



## perrosno (31 Ago 2020)

Que ahora esté a ese valor, nada asegura que no baje a la mitad. ¿Quien pensaba hace un par de años verlo a menos de 2euros?


----------



## ÆON (1 Sep 2020)




----------



## ashe (1 Sep 2020)

ÆON dijo:


> ayayai



solo por eso merece desaparecer y luego los que hay a su alrededor y al otegi y toda esa piara a la que salgan de ahi disparo a matar, que ya es casualidad el rollo de la "lucha vasca" y no paran de dar por culo en el resto de españa


----------



## tremenk (1 Sep 2020)

Xenturion dijo:


> Hombre, casi toca suelo, y el Santander no puede quebrar, subirá, poco, pero subirá



Despues de las tropocientas ampliaciones de capital creo que eres optimista con la subida... 




Xenturion dijo:


> No seas inocente, que tiene al Gobierno comiendo de su mano.
> 
> No ha quebrado Abengoa, va a quebrar SAN...



A ver que le queda al inversor despues de un rescate del gobierno...ya hemos visto casos abengoa, popular...


----------



## keylargof (1 Sep 2020)

El Santander estará a buen precio a 0.01. A 0.02 ya me parece caro


----------



## M. H. Carles Puigdemont. (1 Sep 2020)

A 1,86 todo el banco?


----------



## SargentoHighway (1 Sep 2020)

A buen precio nunca está algo cuyo valor es cero.


----------



## ciberobrero (1 Sep 2020)

Los bancos están muertos y el Santander más


----------



## aventurero artritico (1 Sep 2020)

Pinovski dijo:


> El tema es... subira despues? y cuando... je



lateral en el mejor de los casos.


----------



## aventurero artritico (1 Sep 2020)

perrosno dijo:


> Que ahora esté a ese valor, nada asegura que no baje a la mitad. ¿Quien pensaba hace un par de años verlo a menos de 2euros?



yo.


----------



## alward (1 Sep 2020)

Cuando quiebra esa mierda de banko? Esque se me enfrian las palomitas sino... Ya estan en 1,86! VENGA ANAAAPATRIII, que el negativo esta ya casi casi!, al final tendran que pagar para que la gente se quede su mierda de acciones! o regalarlas con los cereales del desayuno!

Telefonica al final parece que la va a fagocitar Deustche Telekom, con las bendiciones de la Merkel, sino hacen un pack de acciones basura, tele-san.


----------



## Membroza (1 Sep 2020)

Voy a vender mis Alibaba y Berkshire para cargarme a tope de Botinas.

¿Comprariais acciones de Santander?


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (1 Sep 2020)

Hace poco mas de 12 años, estaba a casi 15€
Es decir, ha caido casi un 90% desde entonces, sin ajustar inflación.
Y dirigido por una femiloca que usa no poca de sus energía en promover agendas ideológicas en vez de intentar ganar pasta.

Todito para ti, yo eso no lo toco ni con un palo.


----------



## Coleta Grasienta (1 Sep 2020)

ashe dijo:


> solo por eso merece desaparecer y luego los que hay a su alrededor y al otegi y toda esa piara a la que salgan de ahi disparo a matar, que ya es casualidad el rollo de la "lucha vasca" y no paran de dar por culo en el resto de españa



Yo de tí pediría un préstamo de 40.000 euros. Y luego vienes y nos cuentas, ¿eh? No desaparezcas como el colega @darkfen He pedido un prestamo de 40.000€ para comprar acciones de Telefónica


----------



## ashe (1 Sep 2020)

Coleta Grasienta dijo:


> Yo de tí pediría un préstamo de 40.000 euros. Y luego vienes y nos cuentas, ¿eh? No desaparezcas como el colega @darkfen He pedido un prestamo de 40.000€ para comprar acciones de Telefónica



precisamente lo que ahora NO HAY QUE HACER es tener deudas de ningún tipo y eso incluye PRESTAMOS


----------



## Piel de Luna (1 Sep 2020)

Xenturion dijo:


> Hombre, casi toca suelo, y el Santander no puede quebrar, subirá, poco, pero subirá



Es de azúcar?


----------



## Dr.L (1 Sep 2020)

Compren esa verga.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (1 Sep 2020)

antes HIMvierto en peces del wow, o en bitcoños desos
lol!!!!!


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (1 Sep 2020)

El banderazo de salida lo dará la UE cuando empiecen a subir tipos.


----------



## Coleta Grasienta (1 Sep 2020)

ashe dijo:


> precisamente lo que ahora NO HAY QUE HACER es tener deudas de ningún tipo y eso incluye PRESTAMOS



Lo de las ironias no es lo tuyo.


----------



## Parlakistan (1 Sep 2020)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> El banderazo de salida lo dará la UE cuando empiecen a subir tipos.



Los tipos no van a subir en bastante tiempo, el sistema ha entrado en un punto de no retorno, hay tanta deuda que si se suben los tipos, se produciría un daño mayor...


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (1 Sep 2020)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Los tipos no van a subir en bastante tiempo, el sistema ha entrado en un punto de no retorno, hay tanta deuda que si se suben los tipos, se produciría un daño mayor...



Eso mismo pienso yo, estamos aún en plena deflación.

Y el euribor así lo demuestra:

*Tema mítico* : - [HILO OFICIAL] ¡Aleluya hermanos: el EURIBOR al 0,000% ha llegado!


----------



## DigitalMarketer (2 Sep 2020)

El Santander es una gran mierda, pero no sé entiende que antes del coronavirus estuviera en 3.90 y ahora 1.85, incapaz de haber recuperado nada.

Supongo que como dicen algunos, si se suben los tipos subirá la banca.


----------



## mol (2 Sep 2020)

Por qué no suben los tipos ?


----------



## Parlakistan (2 Sep 2020)

Hoy sube fuerte el DAX y Santander en rojo. Valor bajista total. Pinta a guano absoluto.


----------



## GwendyP (2 Sep 2020)

HHHmmm, de esta saldremos mas fuertes (modo *Ironic ON*)...


----------



## ciudadano cabreado (11 Sep 2020)

el chollo continua...


----------



## serator (11 Sep 2020)

Yo he entrado hoy a 1,81 y si baja a 1,50 comprare otras 1000 ac
Yo voy a largo plazo a doble o nada


----------



## Burgues (11 Sep 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> A buen precio nunca está algo cuyo valor es cero.



Si, claro...sigue cuñadeando desde la barra del bar


----------



## SargentoHighway (11 Sep 2020)

Burgues dijo:


> Si, claro...sigue cuñadeando desde la barra del bar



No son cuñadeces, ¿me estás diciendo que tu recomendarías a alguien meter su dinero en esto?




Yo no puedo recomendarlo lo siento. Si soy un cuñado según tu, OK. Mejor te pediría que compartas tu tesis para invertir en este valor.


----------



## MarloStanfield (11 Sep 2020)

Espera que ahora vamos el ejército burbujo a comprar Santander en masa para subirte unas decimillas el precio y que puedas vender perdiendo un poco menos. Atento que te avisamos!


----------



## miki (11 Sep 2020)

Yo lo tengo a 2,20 y no sé si lo recuperaré algún día. No digo más. Menos mal que no me hace falta esa pasta...


----------



## luismarple (11 Sep 2020)

keylargof dijo:


> El Santander estará a buen precio a 0.01. A 0.02 ya me parece caro



coño! como que es el doble!


----------



## SNKO (11 Sep 2020)

Hay que ser indigente mental para poner un puto euro en SAN.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (11 Sep 2020)

Recuerdo haberla visto a 14 o casi


----------



## Porestar (11 Sep 2020)

Yo tengo dos (2) acciones de esa mierda por tener cuenta. Y solo con eso me siento un tonto por no haberlas vendido hace años.


----------



## Burgues (11 Sep 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> No son cuñadeces, ¿me estás diciendo que tu recomendarías a alguien meter su dinero en esto?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 427993
> 
> ...



De ahí a valer 0 hay un cuñado y una barra de bar de por medio.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Sep 2020)

he puesto orden de compra en 2i


----------



## Pacohimbersor (11 Sep 2020)

Teniente_Dan dijo:


> Recuerdo haberla visto a 14 o casi



La bolsa poco después de haber alcanzado el máximo histórico en noviembre de 2007.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (11 Sep 2020)

Banco Santander volverá a ser rescatado si se aprueba la fusión con BBVA - Diario16


----------



## serator (11 Sep 2020)

Yo por lo que estoy viendo por el foro es una claudicación total. 
Faltaría una bajadita más para completar y sacar a los apalancados,


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (11 Sep 2020)

Una empresa que goza de una posición de dominio que es casi un un monopolio de facto y está como está, solo en España, comprad antes de que se acaben que la Botina se la ve muy inteligente además de sociata y feminista.


----------



## serator (11 Sep 2020)

Yo para largo-placistas si que compraría siempre que sea con un dinero que te sobra y puedas dejar en bolsa unos 5-6 años.
Aunque hoy he comprado a 1,81 pienso comprar otro paquete más abajo. (Yo voy a doble o nada)
En el canal ciego podría darse el mínimo.


----------



## MIP (11 Sep 2020)

serator dijo:


> Yo para largo-placistas si que compraría siempre que sea con un dinero que te sobra y puedas dejar en bolsa unos 5-6 años.



¿Y por qué no esperas 4 años y compras cuando empiece a subir? (Si es que algún día lo hace).


----------



## Mig29 (11 Sep 2020)

serator dijo:


> Yo para largo-placistas si que compraría siempre que sea con un dinero que te sobra y puedas dejar en bolsa unos 5-6 años.
> Aunque hoy he comprado a 1,81 pienso comprar otro paquete más abajo. (Yo voy a doble o nada)
> En el canal ciego podría darse el mínimo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 428271



Yo no se que pasará en el futuro, pero el Santander, igual que toda la banca hispana y prácticamente europea, son dinosaurios en proceso de extinción. 
Mal gestionados, con deudas descomunales, unos gastos fijos enormes, anquilosados y sin casi márgenes de beneficio. 
Vamos, que el San no lo toco ni con un palo.


----------



## Barruno (12 Sep 2020)

Si es qje no vale ni los inmuebles de las oficinas, cosa que sí tenía el Popular.
Santander los vendió todos y sólo se quedó con la sede central de Santander.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (14 Sep 2020)

Sin acuerdo entre el Santander y Orcel: van a juicio el 10 de marzo y declarará Botín


----------



## Carrus Magníficus (14 Sep 2020)

Esto es de primero de inversor: si quieres ganar dinero un claro indicador es que haya una mujer como CEO en la empresa. A largo plazo el valor acabará cayendo.

No falla.


----------



## serator (14 Sep 2020)

Seria sano que se acercara a los 1,50


----------



## Arthas98 (14 Sep 2020)

Venga va, lo único que necesita es otro script dividend, que anteriormente le han sentado de lujo a la entidad


----------



## MellamanPACO_pacomé (14 Sep 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> No son cuñadeces, ¿me estás diciendo que tu recomendarías a alguien meter su dinero en esto?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 427993
> 
> ...



Se lo van a cenar los tiburones al Santander


----------



## Pacohimbersor (16 Sep 2020)

Santander ve a Sabadell y Liberbank los ''más interesantes'' para comprar


----------



## serator (16 Sep 2020)

Yo no lo veo barato porque para mi la banca vale 0, pero si lo veo muy sobrevendido.
Es como comprar una caja cerrada sin saber lo que hay dentro, mientras la caja se mueva con operaciones de compra y venta es que el juego continua.


----------



## Parlakistan (17 Sep 2020)

Hoy un poco más barato que ayer.


----------



## perrosno (17 Sep 2020)

Pues si ves como está hoy, te tiras delos pelos hamijo


----------



## Conejo europeo (17 Sep 2020)

Mete también en Repsol y Telefónica para diversificar. El clásico tridente Paco de la himbersión en Estepaís.


----------



## Artedi (17 Sep 2020)

Sintieron el PODER del *Charal*


----------



## Pacohimbersor (17 Sep 2020)

Banco Santander cae a mínimos históricos en Bolsa ante la mala perspectiva del sector


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (17 Sep 2020)

Pues ahora a 1.76 estan aún mejor, ¿no?

¡¡¡¡A comprar!!!

Personalmente no me importa si luego le va bien a SAN, no invertiría nunca en ellos.


----------



## Hans_Asperger (17 Sep 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Pues ahora a 1.76 estan aún mejor, ¿no?
> 
> ¡¡¡¡A comprar!!!
> 
> Personalmente no me importa si luego le va bien a SAN, no invertiría nunca en ellos.



¿¿¿A cuánto crees que pueda bajar @FeministoDeIzquierdas ??? Yo -sinceramente- veo viable que haga suelo en 1.60, probablemente lo veamos por esos niveles en octubre, es factible...


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (17 Sep 2020)

Hans_Asperger dijo:


> ¿¿¿A cuánto crees que pueda bajar @FeministoDeIzquierdas ??? Yo -sinceramente- veo viable que haga suelo en 1.60, probablemente lo veamos por esos niveles en octubre, es factible...



Yo no compraría ni loco, pero ya que me preguntas:

Hasta finales de año la espero bailando entre 1.8 y 1.7. Habrá gaceleo y es posible que incluso alguna caída jugando con el 1.5 y luego corrección gorda. ¿Por qué? Pues porque con el tema de Caixa y demás me imagino mucho revuelo hasta finales de año.

Eso si, el primer semestre del 2021 me lo espero aterrador. Entre fondos que se van fuera, indemnizaciones por despidos, y caidas en las hipotecas, me espero el precio de la acción acercándose peligrósamente al 1.00. Pero eso son especulaciones mas a largo plazo.


----------



## Lady Jane (17 Sep 2020)

El Santander se va a hundir tanto, que ni siquiera os lo imaginais y no solamente el Santander. Los bancos españolaes son bancos paco, no valen nada, todas las inversiones que han hecho han sido una ruina. La Botina se va a cubrir de gloria, no va a tener dinero ni para mantener el grupo Prisa y seguir conspirando contra España.


----------



## megamax (17 Sep 2020)

Publican una tasa de morosidad del 3.25%, os cuadra?

No soy un experto, alguien nos descifra el balance?

https://www.santander.com/content/d...forme-financiero-primer-trimestre-2020-es.pdf


----------



## serator (18 Sep 2020)

Todos dicen que Santander va ha bajar tanto pero no veo ningún hilo que se anuncien los que se han puesto cortos.


----------



## Blackmoon (18 Sep 2020)

Xenturion dijo:


> Creo que todavía puede caer más, esperaré unos meses a ver el impacto de la morosidad pero tiene buena pinta



Sería de tontos no meter ahí todo tu dinero, tu casa, tu coche, tu pensión y un préstamo al 24'99% de interés de Cofidis...


----------



## Parlakistan (18 Sep 2020)

serator dijo:


> Todos dicen que Santander va ha bajar tanto pero no veo ningún hilo que se anuncien los que se han puesto cortos.



¿Estas pillado con las botinas?


----------



## serator (18 Sep 2020)

Pues la estoy esperando más abajo.


----------



## serator (18 Sep 2020)

Parlakistan dijo:


> ¿Estas pillado con las botinas?



Las espero más abajo


----------



## serator (18 Sep 2020)

Bueno estoy en Xiaomi de hace un año.
El Ibex no me gusta mucho.


----------



## Lady Jane (18 Sep 2020)

serator dijo:


> Todos dicen que Santander va ha bajar tanto pero no veo ningún hilo que se anuncien los que se han puesto cortos.



No nos ponemos cortos en SAN porque hay otras opciones de inversión en EEUU mucho mejores. Yo el mercado español no le toco ni con un palo y bancos paco no compro ni a precio de derribo.


----------



## Parlakistan (18 Sep 2020)

serator dijo:


> Las espero más abajo
> Ver archivo adjunto 434600



Vamos, que estás a cazar algún rebote, pero ten en cuenta que el este banco está peor que nunca. Los suelos que tiene si los pierde es caída a los infiernos. Stop loss y mucho ojo.


----------



## Parlakistan (18 Sep 2020)

Pues dentro del Ibex creo que peores solo hay IAG, por lo menos en el corto plazo, BBVA empatado y no se si telefónica está peor o no que SAN.


----------



## perrosno (18 Sep 2020)

Pues si al OP le parecía chollo a ese precio, que vea a lo que está ahora mismo.


----------



## no_me_consta (18 Sep 2020)

La de jubile tas a los q habrán endosado esta basura a 10 o mas...


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## perrosno (18 Sep 2020)

Bajanding..... 1,72. Parece que va sin frenos.


----------



## Lady Jane (18 Sep 2020)

perrosno dijo:


> Bajanding..... 1,72. Parece que va sin frenos.



Ahora mismo 1,708 en TR. Hoy tiene pinta de ser un buen dia para la lagonstada a la que Emilio Botín empapelo a 14 euros.

https://invst.ly/s6ck4


----------



## ciudadano cabreado (18 Sep 2020)

Alguien puede explicar que ocurre? aun queda mas de un mes para presentar resultados. Tan mal se espera la cosa?'??


----------



## EL BRAYAN (18 Sep 2020)

La Patri después de romper el "techo de cristal" está decidida también a romper el suelo. 
¡ Mugueras power !


----------



## perrosno (18 Sep 2020)

ciudadano cabreado dijo:


> Alguien puede explicar que ocurre? aun queda mas de un mes para presentar resultados. Tan mal se espera la cosa?'??



Si eso es ahora, esperate a un mes y lo vemos a 1,20 o menos


----------



## serator (18 Sep 2020)

perrosno dijo:


> Si eso es ahora, esperate a un mes y lo vemos a 1,20 o menos



De hecho tiene una proyección de doble techo que le podría llevar a 1,20


----------



## perrosno (18 Sep 2020)

serator dijo:


> De hecho tiene una proyección de doble techo que le podría llevar a 1,20



Y ojo que nos queda mucho por ver aun, con el virus, con la economía, con las fusiones y cualquier otra sorpresa más que pueda acontecer.
Lo mismo en unos meses 1,20 sea valor alto y todo, nunca se sabe.......


----------



## Parlakistan (18 Sep 2020)

Lady Jane dijo:


> Ahora mismo 1,708 en TR. Hoy tiene pinta de ser un buen dia para la lagonstada a la que Emilio Botín empapelo a 14 euros.
> 
> https://invst.ly/s6ck4
> Ver archivo adjunto 434736



Una verdad como un templo, está acción a los que tiene pillados mayormente es a la generación langosta. Es nutritivo.


----------



## ciudadano cabreado (18 Sep 2020)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Una verdad como un templo, está acción a los que tiene pillados mayormente es a la generación langosta. Es nutritivo.



+1 la mayoría son rentistas que presumían del dividendo... santande me ah dao do millone de pelah en dividendo


----------



## Pacohimbersor (18 Sep 2020)

Telefónica, BBVA y Santander se descuelgan a los mínimos del año


----------



## Holmes (18 Sep 2020)

Qué hacemos con Santander?


----------



## Pacohimbersor (18 Sep 2020)

perrosno dijo:


> Y ojo que nos queda mucho por ver aun, con el virus, con la economía, con las fusiones y cualquier otra sorpresa más que pueda acontecer.
> Lo mismo en unos meses 1,20 sea valor alto y todo, nunca se sabe.......



Lo normal es que en meses acabe rondando 1€ por arriba o por abajo.


----------



## perrosno (18 Sep 2020)

Pacohimbersor dijo:


> Lo normal es que en meses acabe rondando 1€ por arriba o por abajo.



Facil que sí


----------



## das kind (18 Sep 2020)

Holmes dijo:


> Qué hacemos con Santander?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 434880




Santander? Cagar y volver.

Con todo el cariño, cantabrones.


----------



## Holmes (18 Sep 2020)

https://simplywall.st/stocks/es/banks/bme-san/banco-santander-shares#share-price-and-news


----------



## Lady Jane (18 Sep 2020)

Holmes dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 434993
> 
> Banco Santander (BME:SAN) - Share price, News & Analysis - Simply Wall St




Me cuadra esa valoración.


----------



## Parlakistan (18 Sep 2020)

Pacohimbersor dijo:


> Lo normal es que en meses acabe rondando 1€ por arriba o por abajo.



¿Meses? Yo creo que en menos de un mes puede andar cerca.


----------



## Parlakistan (18 Sep 2020)

Holmes dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 434993
> 
> https://simplywall.st/stocks/es/banks/bme-san/banco-santander-shares#share-price-and-news



Ahí va a estar muy pronto. Su valor real es ser chicharro.


----------



## Arthas98 (18 Sep 2020)

La botina a su puta casa a este paso


----------



## Bimbo (18 Sep 2020)

Muy muy nutritivo ver al banco del psoe en la mierda


----------



## serator (18 Sep 2020)

Reíros todo lo que queráis que con la que se viene encima nos van a freír a comisiones.


----------



## Parlakistan (18 Sep 2020)

serator dijo:


> Reíros todo lo que queráis que con la que se viene encima nos van a freír a comisiones.



A mi no, estos no me van a ver nunca y los del BBVA tampoco.


----------



## Nefersen (19 Sep 2020)

Tengo una parte de mis ahorros y todos los ahorros de mis padres en el banco de Satán, perdiendo más el 50% -y eso porque he promediado.

Agoreros abstenerse, que ya la realidad me da bastantes preocupaciones. Pregunto a alguna persona objetiva: ¿Es posible que las fusiones que hay previstas, con Liberbank o con otro, puedan hacer rebotar mínimamente el valor, lo suficiente para salirme sin demasiados descalabros?


----------



## mikiflush (19 Sep 2020)

Como tenga el mismo rebote que el Bankia de antaño...


----------



## stuka (19 Sep 2020)

Típico de este foro, que no sirve para nada. Para un tipo que reconoce estar en un aprieto, sólo obtiene desdén y risas.

Es mejor leer los triunfos de lobos de gualstrit que hay por aquí, emulando a Warren Buffett.


----------



## Matanza (19 Sep 2020)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> yo.



¿Te dedicas al tema de bancos o inversión? Si es así ¿Puedes hacer un breve resumen de por qué la hostia del Santander?


----------



## Nefersen (19 Sep 2020)

Ya has respondido. No me hundas, por favor. Necesito esperanza. No es por mí, pero mi madre tiene cáncer y me comenta si puedo venderle algunas acciones de SAN para pagar a una chica que la cuide, y no sé como explicarle que sus ahorros de toda una vida han desaparecido.


----------



## Nefersen (19 Sep 2020)

Pero oye, yo he ganado muchísimo con el dichoso valor. Siempre ha habido rebotes que me han dado un 20% de ganancia. Pensaba que lo conocía, pero los valores de derribo de ahora, es que no me los explico. (Bueno, sí me los explico, Covid golpeando sus tres mercados principales: España, Brasil y México. Lo único que funcionaba era UK y creo que lo vendieron... ¿o me equivoco? En todo caso, el follón del Brexit. Y una mujer al frente, claro. (Aunque bueno, ahí está Pallete para demostrar que la imbecilidad e ineficacia no tiene género).


----------



## MIP (19 Sep 2020)

Nefersen dijo:


> Pero oye, yo he ganado muchísimo con el dichoso valor. Siempre ha habido rebotes que me han dado un 20% de ganancia. Pensaba que lo conocía, pero los valores de derribo de ahora, es que no me los explico. (Bueno, sí me los explico, Covid golpeando sus tres mercados principales: España, Brasil y México. Lo único que funcionaba era UK y creo que lo vendieron... ¿o me equivoco? En todo caso, el follón del Brexit. Y una mujer al frente, claro. (Aunque bueno, ahí está Pallete para demostrar que la imbecilidad e ineficacia no tiene género).



Lamento tu situación y aparte ya dije que mi viejo tiene mucha pasta entrampada ahí que se un poco lo que se siente. 

Pero todo esto no tiene que ver con el covid o al menos no en origen (el covid solo ha sido la puntilla)

Llevamos desde 2008 con políticas monetarias relajadas para hacer un rescate masivo al deep state (status quo, powers to be, etc. llámalos como quieras) a costa de los contribuyentes, en lo que es el mayor latrocinio de la historia. 

Eso provoca que los tipos de interés tiendan a 0 o incluso a negativo, jodiendo la economía y erosionando el margen financiero que es la base del negocio de los bancos (tomar depósitos, dar préstamos)

Para que os hagáis un paralelismo, es como si tienes acciones de una empresa de diligencias y alguien inventa el motor de explosión. 

A buen seguro que los poderes creyeron que se saldrían con la suya y que la situación se restablecería (al menos eso es lo que la FED vendió a los mercados en 2013) pero los aprendices de brujo no se dieron cuenta que la morfina que le estaban dando al paciente terminaría por debilitarle y dejarle al borde de la muerte. 

Luego los adelantos técnicos como las fintech o Bitcoin lo único que han hecho es terminar de rematar un negocio que como las discográficas no ha querido evolucionar y reinventarse a tiempo (¿una transferencia 2-3 días en la era de internet? Venga ya...) y que ha seguido esquilmando a sus clientes y generando odio como cuando eran los reyes del mambo.


----------



## Parlakistan (19 Sep 2020)

Nefersen dijo:


> Tengo una parte de mis ahorros y todos los ahorros de mis padres en el banco de Satán, perdiendo más el 50% -y eso porque he promediado.
> 
> Agoreros abstenerse, que ya la realidad me da bastantes preocupaciones. Pregunto a alguna persona objetiva: ¿Es posible que las fusiones que hay previstas, con Liberbank o con otro, puedan hacer rebotar mínimamente el valor, lo suficiente para salirme sin demasiados descalabros?



SAN es muy grande, igual si hay una fusión internacional el mercado se lo toma bien. O que se fusionase con los azules, pero aquí hay mucho politiqueo y no se si lo permitirian. O tal vez se produzca un rebote por sobreventa, aunque lo veo improbable.


----------



## serator (19 Sep 2020)

Nefersen dijo:


> Tengo una parte de mis ahorros y todos los ahorros de mis padres en el banco de Satán, perdiendo más el 50% -y eso porque he promediado.
> 
> Agoreros abstenerse, que ya la realidad me da bastantes preocupaciones. Pregunto a alguna persona objetiva: ¿Es posible que las fusiones que hay previstas, con Liberbank o con otro, puedan hacer rebotar mínimamente el valor, lo suficiente para salirme sin demasiados descalabros?



Yo tengo un familiar que esta igual que tu, pillado en los 3,50 ( eso si, por suerte solo con 1000 acciones)
Pienso que algún día se recuperaran pero le va a costar mucho tiempo. Los blue chips del Ibex la mayoría son bajistas en el largo plazo.
Espero que respete el canal ciego que pongo en el grafico en los 1,50, si no lo hace podríamos asistir a un desplome hacia 1 € por la proyección del doble techo.

En el grafico del Banco Sabadell me funcionó lo del canal ciego que lo tenia trazado desde abril y lo respetó.


----------



## cuasi-pepito (19 Sep 2020)

Justo el día que bankia toco fondo histórico anunciaron la fusión y subió un 30%.

Asi que creo que santander seguirá tocando fondo hasta la anunciada fusión. Lógicamente el que la compró de 4 para arriba palma si o si.. Pero los de 4 para abajo, si bien no ganar puede reducir pérdidas considerablemente.


----------



## El Hombre Sin Nombre (19 Sep 2020)

Nefersen dijo:


> Ya has respondido. No me hundas, por favor. Necesito esperanza. No es por mí, pero mi madre tiene cáncer y me comenta si puedo venderle algunas acciones de SAN para pagar a una chica que la cuide, y no sé como explicarle que sus ahorros de toda una vida han desaparecido.



Mi abuela está igual...mi abuelo que en paz descanse metió todos sus ahorros ahí. Ya cuando estaba la acción a 5€ yo le decía que vendiera aún en pérdidas pero no hubo manera. La verdad es que pinta muy mal, el sector en general está jodido y en España mucho más aún que en otros lados. No sabría que aconsejarte ahora mismo pero no me sorprendería que llegase a tocar 1€.


----------



## aventurero artritico (19 Sep 2020)

Matanza dijo:


> ¿Te dedicas al tema de bancos o inversión? Si es así ¿Puedes hacer un breve resumen de por qué la hostia del Santander?



no... simplemente ya se veía que era bajista...
si no sube solo le queda bajar.


----------



## Mig29 (19 Sep 2020)

Nefersen dijo:


> Tengo una parte de mis ahorros y todos los ahorros de mis padres en el banco de Satán, perdiendo más el 50% -y eso porque he promediado.
> 
> Agoreros abstenerse, que ya la realidad me da bastantes preocupaciones. Pregunto a alguna persona objetiva: ¿Es posible que las fusiones que hay previstas, con Liberbank o con otro, puedan hacer rebotar mínimamente el valor, lo suficiente para salirme sin demasiados descalabros?



Siento mucho tu situación, hay miles de casos así, estos hijos de puta han pillado a muchísima gente.
Yo creo que al valor aún le queda mucho por caer y largo plazo está muerto. Rebotes habrá, yo que tu aprovecharía uno de esos para salirme, y no volver a mirar ese valor de mierda que es el SAN.


----------



## serator (19 Sep 2020)

Yo en las cercanías de 1,50 lo intentaré pero si pierde los 1,45 me saldré.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (19 Sep 2020)

Nefersen dijo:


> Ya has respondido. No me hundas, por favor. Necesito esperanza. No es por mí, pero mi madre tiene cáncer y me comenta si puedo venderle algunas acciones de SAN para pagar a una chica que la cuide, y no sé como explicarle que sus ahorros de toda una vida han desaparecido.



Vamos a ver, no me gusta dar falsas esperanzas y el futuro es muy negro para este valor. Pero existe una posibilidad remota: que los bancos centrales vuelvan a subir los tipos de interés y haya cierto rebote que quizás te permita salir sin pérdidas o con muchas menos. Pero para ese hipotético escenario te va a tocar esperar varios años:
La Fed promete al menos tres años de tipos cero


----------



## Pacohimbersor (19 Sep 2020)

Solo con perder el juicio con Orcel palman más de 100 millones. Y si hay un Brexit duro es un banco muy expuesto a la economía inglesa.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (19 Sep 2020)

Matanza dijo:


> ¿Te dedicas al tema de bancos o inversión? Si es así ¿Puedes hacer un breve resumen de por qué la hostia del Santander?



Ya que nadie te ha respondido lo hago yo de forma resumida: morosidad, tipos 0, entrada de facebook/amazon y demás fintechs.... SAN ya amplió capital antes 48 veces, Brexit duro, líos judiciales (Orcel...), bajos márgenes…


----------



## Tr13ce (19 Sep 2020)

Los bancos están jodidos con los tipos 0 y se esperan hasta 2022. El problema es que llevamos desde 2016 con tipos 0 y la inflación ni se inmuta. A ver si con la máquina de imprimir billetes se mueve algo la cosa. Pinta negro, pero si hay fusiones subirá el valor y yo pienso que como sigan cayendo al final tendrá que ser BBVA con SAN.


----------



## MIP (19 Sep 2020)

Tr13ce dijo:


> Los bancos están jodidos con los tipos 0 y se esperan hasta 2022. El problema es que llevamos desde 2016 con tipos 0 y la inflación ni se inmuta..



Te referirás a la oficial porque la real habrá subido un 5% anual tranquilamente. 

Cuando interesa la manipulan metiendo y sacando elementos de la estadística y así sale mágicamente que no hay inflación.


----------



## Parlakistan (19 Sep 2020)

MIP dijo:


> Te referirás a la oficial porque la real habrá subido un 5% anual tranquilamente.
> 
> Cuando interesa la manipulan metiendo y sacando elementos de la estadística y así sale mágicamente que no hay inflación.



Aparte de eso, que es bien cierto, la FED ya ha dicho que su principal objetivo es el empleo, que no les preocupa si la inflación sube. Se va a poner interesante la cosa, aunque yo creo que aún no se va a ver, pero ellos ya están descontando un escenario con inflación.


----------



## Coleta Grasienta (19 Sep 2020)

Nefersen dijo:


> Tengo una parte de mis ahorros y todos los ahorros de mis padres en el banco de Satán, perdiendo más el 50% -y eso porque he promediado.
> 
> Agoreros abstenerse, que ya la realidad me da bastantes preocupaciones. Pregunto a alguna persona objetiva: ¿Es posible que las fusiones que hay previstas, con Liberbank o con otro, puedan hacer rebotar mínimamente el valor, lo suficiente para salirme sin demasiados descalabros?



En las fechas en que se anuncia la fusión, lo normal es que las acciones de los bancos implicados suban, como pasó recientemente con Caixabank i Bankia. Ahora, si el resultado de la fusión sigue siendo una KK (porque KK+KK= KK) en el medio largo plazo continuarán bajando.


----------



## serator (19 Sep 2020)

Hombre yo creo que en los 1,50 tiene que haber una reacción por cojones. Si no el panorama es desolador.


----------



## meusac (19 Sep 2020)

serator dijo:


> Hombre yo creo que en los 1,50 tiene que haber una reacción por cojones. Si no el panorama es desolador.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 436063



pues en ese gráfico inverso ha dibujado una banderita que lo puede llevar a 0,8


----------



## MIP (20 Sep 2020)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Aparte de eso, que es bien cierto, la FED ya ha dicho que su principal objetivo es el empleo, que no les preocupa si la inflación sube. Se va a poner interesante la cosa, aunque yo creo que aún no se va a ver, pero ellos ya están descontando un escenario con inflación.



Esa es otra falacia. La FED confunde causa y efecto, o simplemente quiere hacernos creer que somos idiotas. 

Si la economía va bien, se genera empleo y la consecuencia de una economía pujante en salarios es la inflación. 

Pero la FED cree que lo contrario es cierto, que si crea inflación, se generará empleo y una economía pujante. 

Es como si yo digo que cuando llueve el suelo se moja, por tanto, los años de sequía vamos a mojar el suelo, porque eso causará que llueva. 

Así de absurdos son.


----------



## Nefersen (20 Sep 2020)

El Hombre Sin Nombre dijo:


> Mi abuela está igual...mi abuelo que en paz descanse metió todos sus ahorros ahí. Ya cuando estaba la acción a 5€ yo le decía que vendiera aún en pérdidas pero no hubo manera. La verdad es que pinta muy mal, el sector en general está jodido y en España mucho más aún que en otros lados. No sabría que aconsejarte ahora mismo pero no me sorprendería que llegase a tocar 1€.



Mi problema es que la decisión de invertir sus ahorros en esa mierda fue mía -el lobo de Wall Street de la familia...


----------



## Nefersen (20 Sep 2020)

Mig29 dijo:


> Siento mucho tu situación, hay miles de casos así, estos hijos de puta han pillado a muchísima gente.
> Yo creo que al valor aún le queda mucho por caer y largo plazo está muerto. Rebotes habrá, yo que tu aprovecharía uno de esos para salirme, y no volver a mirar ese valor de mierda que es el SAN.



Justo es lo que estoy esperando, un puto rebote para salir con un 20% de pérdida. 

Mira que podía haber salido perdiendo sólo 1000 euros antes de la puta pandemia, cuando el Ibex empezó a subir incomprensiblemente celebrando el triunfo del Viruelo.


----------



## Nefersen (20 Sep 2020)

Pacohimbersor dijo:


> Vamos a ver, no me gusta dar falsas esperanzas y el futuro es muy negro para este valor. Pero existe una posibilidad remota: que los bancos centrales vuelvan a subir los tipos de interés y haya cierto rebote que quizás te permita salir sin pérdidas o con muchas menos. Pero para ese hipotético escenario te va a tocar esperar varios años:
> La Fed promete al menos tres años de tipos cero



No creo que los tipos suban en al menos 10 años, porque se llevaría por delante a la mitad de los países de Europa, dado en endeudamiento masivo. Pero sí que confío en que la penosa situación haga que se propicien fusiones, o incluso que algún megabanco intente una OPA. Y que eso pudiera ser interpretado favorablemente por el mercado, aunque sea en el corto plazo, permitiéndome salir en el rebote con un daño asumible.


----------



## Sir Orrin (20 Sep 2020)




----------



## Parlakistan (20 Sep 2020)

MIP dijo:


> Esa es otra falacia. La FED confunde causa y efecto, o simplemente quiere hacernos creer que somos idiotas.
> 
> Si la economía va bien, se genera empleo y la consecuencia de una economía pujante en salarios es la inflación.
> 
> ...



Bueno, absurdos yo no diría que son, hay gente que se está forrando con el efecto Cantillon.


----------



## serator (20 Sep 2020)

serator dijo:


> Yo en las cercanías de 1,50 lo intentaré pero si pierde los 1,45 me saldré.



Yo la verdad es que creo que hay mucha gente esperando esos 1,50 con stop en los 1,45 por lo que lo más lógico seria que nos barrieran y rebotase desde los 1,40.
Por lo tanto voy a cambiar mi estrategia y entraré cuando vea una vela diaria con un Martillo con la sombra bien larga y el cuerpo bien verdecito.


----------



## Parlakistan (20 Sep 2020)




----------



## Lady Jane (20 Sep 2020)

Siento mucho que estés en esa situación. Tal y como veo las cosas es muy probable que antes de que se produzca el rebote porque se anuncie una fusión puede caer bastante. 
Yo en tu lugar me saldría ya del valor sin esperara nada más. A largo plazo es muy bajista ccomo todo el sector y el objetivo de caid podría estar en los 0,60 euros.


----------



## serator (20 Sep 2020)

Yo el problema que veo es que con la pandemia España sufrirá la peor recesión y la recuperación más lenta del mundo.
Ni "V" ni V "Asimétrica" La crisis que provocará la pandemia será la más profunda desde la guerra civil y adoptará una forma de "L", cuya intensidad y longitud podría empeorar si no se llega a controlar la pandemia.

Mi recomendación a largo plazo es entrar en estos valores aprovechando una probable corrección.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (20 Sep 2020)

Nefersen dijo:


> Mi problema es que la decisión de invertir sus ahorros en esa mierda fue mía -el lobo de Wall Street de la familia...




¿En qué año y mes compraste?


----------



## Pacohimbersor (20 Sep 2020)

Nefersen dijo:


> No creo que los tipos suban en al menos 10 años, porque se llevaría por delante a la mitad de los países de Europa, dado en endeudamiento masivo. Pero sí que confío en que la penosa situación haga que se propicien fusiones, o incluso que algún megabanco intente una OPA. Y que eso pudiera ser interpretado favorablemente por el mercado, aunque sea en el corto plazo, permitiéndome salir en el rebote con un daño asumible.



Pues sí, entonces tu estrategia sería que en los próximos meses se filtrara en la prensa que Santander va a absorber a otro banco (Sabadell, Liberbank, Unicaja...) y que las acciones suban como le ha pasado a Bankia y Caixabank y lo vendas justo en ese momento. Pero no te quedes porque si pasa eso van a ampliar capital sí o sí.


----------



## MIP (20 Sep 2020)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Bueno, absurdos yo no diría que son, hay gente que se está forrando con el efecto Cantillon.



Claro, cuando te roban siempre hay alguien que gana y alguien que pierde.


----------



## Libertyforall (20 Sep 2020)

No entiendo mucho del tema, más bien estoy empezando. ¿Creeis que es verdad que el Santander nunca caerá como muchos sostienen? Tener una opinión formada de esto es muy importante para una futura decisión.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (20 Sep 2020)

Libertyforall dijo:


> No entiendo mucho del tema, más bien estoy empezando. ¿Creeis que es verdad que el Santander nunca caerá como muchos sostienen? Tener una opinión formada de esto es muy importante para una futura decisión.



Da igual que pueda caer o no. Si hace ampliaciones de capital cada 8 meses o directamente como pasó con General Motors se amortizan las acciones antiguas y se crean unas nuevas de la nada, si la empresa sigue operando o no, es indiferente para los accionistas. Lo pierden todo igualmente.

Mira:


*Los pesos pesados que 'nunca caerían' y acabaron hundiendo al Ibex*

*Más de 5 millones de accionistas seguro habrán aprendido a fuego la lección: que no, que no hay nada seguro, ni siquiera los grandes valores de una economía como la española*

Cuesta hasta creerlo, sobre todo para los más viejos del parqué, pero ayer sucedió algo nunca visto: al cierre, *Telefónica dejó de estar entre los 10 mayores valores españoles por capitalización.*

La gran operadora, el gigante de las telecomunicaciones español que en 2007 se acercó a los 110.000 millones de euros de capitalización, ayer terminó en apenas 16.350 millones, superada en tamaño por valores como Naturgy, Ferrovial o Grifols. Lo hizo tras caer casi un 4% y visitar nuevos mínimos en 3,1 euros, unos niveles que tampoco acaban de convencer a analistas, como David Galán, que en esta clasificación que hizo ayer en el podcast de Finect lo seguía manteniendo como el valor a evitar.

Un nuevo batacazo que quedará como crespón negro en su cotización y *triste recordatorio del día en que dejó de formar parte del Euro Stoxx 50*, una noticia conocida el pasado 1 de septiembre pero que ayer se hizo efectiva.

Una bajada a segunda división que también afectó a *BBVA*, otro valor eliminado del índice europeo este viernes y que tampoco figura* ya en el top 10 por capitalización de la española* (en este caso, desde hace más tiempo). Con la caída del 4,4% de ayer, el banco azul se fue hasta los 2,31 euros, reduciendo su capitalización hasta los 16.200 millones de capitalización.

Muy lejos quedan aquellos días en los que ambas, junto con *Santander*, reinaban como los *3 grandes valores de la bolsa española*. Al banco dirigido por Ana Patricia Botín le queda algo más de influencia en el índice, ya que todavía se mantiene en el Top 3 por capitalización, con 28.130 millones de euros, pero ya se le pisa los pies Cellnex.

De hecho, se los chafará pronto si la cotización de la entidad de origen cántabro sigue teniendo caídas diarias cercanas al 4% como ayer. Qué pronto se ha esfumado del mercado español el aire de optimismo que pareció insuflar la fusión entre Caixabank y Bankia. L*os aplausos han dejado lugar a las dudas entre el inversor internacional.* “Nos preocupa la fortaleza del balance combinado de ambas entidades a día de hoy”, escribieron ayer los analistas de Bank of America en un informe.

Más dudas del gran inversor sobre el sector bancario español, más dudas sobre la bolsa del país, más ventas y más castigo a los pesos pesados del indicador, que han ido hundiendo progresivamente al índice hasta convertirlo en el patito feo de las bolsas europeas.

*Tu invierte en los blue chips, que esos siempre seguirán adelante, que son lo más seguro*

Más de un 27% cede el Ibex este 2020. Y peor lo hace todavía a plazos como los 3 años, con un descenso del 33%. La cifra real para un inversor sería menor porque el ibex no tiene en cuenta los dividendos que los inversores sí cobran en sus cartera, pero aún así los fondos que invierten en bolsa española sufren con crudeza estos descensos.

Un horror para aquellos inversores que se fiaron de uno de los consejos-cliché más repetidos sobre la inversión en bolsa: “Tu invierte en los blue chips, que esos siempre seguirán adelante, que son lo más seguro”. Una recomendación penosa que habrán escuchado a lo largo de su vida muchos de los 1,2 millones de accionistas que Telefónica tenía a cierre de 2019, de los 3,3 millones del Santander o los casi 900.000 accionistas de BBVA (con datos de junio de 2020).

Aunque algunos estarán replicados, *una suma superior a los 5 millones de accionistas* que seguro habrán aprendido a fuego la lección: que no, que no hay nada seguro, ni siquiera los blue chips, ni siquiera los grandes valores de una economía como la española. Que el mercado no perdona.

Los pesos pesados que 'nunca caerían' y acabaron hundiendo al Ibex


----------



## tremenk (20 Sep 2020)

Pacohimbersor dijo:


> Da igual que pueda caer o no. Si hace ampliaciones de capital cada 8 meses o directamente como pasó con General Motors se amortizan las acciones antiguas y se crean unas nuevas de la nada, si la empresa sigue operando o no, es indiferente para los accionistas. Lo pierden todo igualmente.
> 
> Mira:
> 
> ...



Cuando upeas un hilo con articulos siempre me espero lo peor jajaja

No puede ser un articulo bueno para el pakibex...jajja


----------



## h2o ras (20 Sep 2020)

Xenturion dijo:


> Hombre, casi toca suelo, y el Santander no puede quebrar, subirá, poco, pero subirá



Hasta 0,001, aun le queda margen de caida...


----------



## Nefersen (21 Sep 2020)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> ¿En qué año y mes compraste?



A principios del año pasado -quizá antes-, cerca de los 5 euros. Pero he ido promediando y ahora las tengo a 3,20.


----------



## Nefersen (21 Sep 2020)

Hombre, yo pienso que la combinación Covid + Sánchez/Iglesias es la tormenta perfecta. 
Si alguna de esas dos variables se modifica, esto sólo puede ir a mejor.


----------



## ashe (21 Sep 2020)

Cuando un banco está por debajo de 5 ya peligra, es lo que me dijo un amigo que trabaja en la banca norteamericana y menos de 2 es que inevitablemente está sentenciada


----------



## Narwhal (21 Sep 2020)

Nefersen dijo:


> Mi problema es que la decisión de invertir sus ahorros en esa mierda fue mía -el lobo de Wall Street de la familia...



Eso es lo que no puedes volver a hacer. Nunca dar recomendaciones a nadie. Y te lo dice uno que recomendó a su padre comprar Timofónica a 24 euros hace 21 años. Ahí sigue con ellas. Lo que no entiendo es por qué les dijistes que metiesen TODO.


----------



## Nefersen (21 Sep 2020)

Narwhal dijo:


> Eso es lo que no puedes volver a hacer. Nunca dar recomendaciones a nadie. Y te lo dice uno que recomendó a su padre comprar Timofónica a 24 euros hace 21 años. Ahí sigue con ellas. Lo que no entiendo es por qué les dijistes que metiesen TODO.



No les dije que metieran todo. Yo les he administrado los ahorros durante años, hasta ahora con cierto éxito. Pero le compré SAN, un 50% de su capital, y luego, se lo he ido promediando -el otro 50%. Ahora tienen todo en acciones perdiéndoles el 50%.


----------



## Nefersen (21 Sep 2020)

Nunca he vendido en pérdidas. Pero en todo caso, no voy a vender ahora, donde estamos en lo peor de lo peor. Por mal que vayan las cosas para el banco, el valor actual está descontando el Covid y la tenebrosa gestión de este gobierno. Viene siendo como vender en medio de la crisis del 2013 y no esperar al 2014.


----------



## perrosno (21 Sep 2020)

Que gran frase es esta:

"Rentabilidades pasadas no aseguran rentabilidades futuras"

Y menos mal que no entré al principio de la pandemia, después hubos subidas y lo lamenté, pero eran rebotes de gato muerto y que razón tenían los que lo dijeron.


----------



## Nefersen (21 Sep 2020)

Lo sé, lo sé. Juro que si salgo de esta no vuelvo a tocar banca ni con un palo. Pero espero que algún evento de corto plazo pudiera forzar a un pequeño rebote, para salir sin demasiado daño. En definitiva, asumo perder un 25%, pero no un 50.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (21 Sep 2020)

Nefersen dijo:


> No les dije que metieran todo. Yo les he administrado los ahorros durante años, hasta ahora con cierto éxito. Pero le compré SAN, un 50% de su capital, y luego, se lo he ido promediando -el otro 50%. Ahora tienen todo en acciones perdiéndoles el 50%.




Buff, un 50% es algo muy serio.

De todas formas, mirando el gráfico histórico, no sé qué le pudiste ver al Santander para comprar acciones.

Acciones Santander | Cotización Banco Santander (SAN) - Investing.com

Yo veo esto cuando estaba a 5, y me importa un huevo lo que digan los expertos acerca del valor de la empresa, PER, y su puta madre, ahí se ve que es una bomba de relojería.


----------



## Nefersen (21 Sep 2020)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Buff, un 50% es algo muy serio.
> 
> De todas formas, mirando el gráfico histórico, no sé qué le pudiste ver al Santander para comprar acciones.
> 
> ...



He estado invirtiendo en ella mucho años, y ha ocurrido de estar perdiendo un 30% y recupera y ganarle un 10%. Por eso pensaba que conocía su rango de precios. Lo de ahora es alucinante.


----------



## MIP (21 Sep 2020)

ashe dijo:


> Cuando un banco está por debajo de 5 ya peligra, es lo que me dijo un amigo que trabaja en la banca norteamericana y menos de 2 es que inevitablemente está sentenciada



Será tema psicológico porque en realidad no tiene nada que ver.

Según ese razonamiento hacemos un contrasplit 1 a 10 y pasamos de 2 a 20 y ya se salva el banco no?


----------



## Xenturion (21 Sep 2020)

Yo le veo una opción positiva al banco, y es que en un escenario como el actual, muchos bancos más pequeños desaparecerán, por tanto, es probable que a futuro, Santander sea de los que sobrevivan y recupere parte del mercado dejado por los otros.

Lo de las tecnológicas, hay que verlo, no sé hasta que punto les interesa estar reguladas a nivel bancario, probablemente su entrada en el mundo financiero sea más limitada. De hecho, es posible que el Santander complete su transformación digital y se adapte a los nuevos tiempos.

Pero tras haber roto la resistencia de los 1.80, ahora va a caer y bastante, más la morosidad, los bajos tipos de interés y la falta de demanda de hipotecas, le espera un año divertido


----------



## serator (21 Sep 2020)

Nefersen dijo:


> A principios del año pasado -quizá antes-, cerca de los 5 euros. Pero he ido promediando y ahora las tengo a 3,20.



Yo creo que algún día recuperaras ese precio. Llevo muchos años siguiendo este foro y cuando estalló la burbuja inmobiliaria también había muchos que se pensaban que los pisos los iban a regalar y no aprovecharon las rebajas para comprar. Con Santander va a pasar lo mismo aunque tampoco creo que alcance sus máximos históricos dada su tendencia bajista de largo plazo. Pero lo que si que te puedo decir es que veo que los foreros han claudicado y estamos cerca de la capitulación.


----------



## ciudadano cabreado (21 Sep 2020)

1,64€ aprovechar!!! que se acaban!!!


----------



## Lady Jane (21 Sep 2020)

Es duro decirlo, pero no es conveniente crearse falsas esperanzas. El Santander ahora mismo es un pozo sin fondo y cuanto antes se salga de el mejor. Un rebote puede ocurrir, pero es imprevisible. Lo único cierto es que es muy bajista.


----------



## Harrymorgan (21 Sep 2020)

Quien compró en el 2.000 sobre 8 EUROS, lleva una pérdida de más del 80%...

Mucho jubilado se ha quedado pillado con sus santanderes...


----------



## serator (21 Sep 2020)

Mientras no haya señal de vuelta mejor no tocarlo.


----------



## tramperoloco (21 Sep 2020)

A 1.6 la tienes hoy. 

Lo barato/caro de hoy es caro/barato mañana. Son términos relativos.


----------



## hornblower (21 Sep 2020)

Pienso lo mismo que tú pero añadiria que a medio plazo no me extrañaría que las tecnológicas compraran los bancos tradicionales, para tenerlo en cuenta.


----------



## Arthas98 (21 Sep 2020)

Una pregunta ¿Las caídas de hoy son una reacción a las caídas del viernes o ha salido alguna noticia que nos haya hundido en la mierda? Obviamente ya se cuál es la situación económica general y más la de España, pero está es una hostia premium de manual.


----------



## serator (21 Sep 2020)

hornblower dijo:


> Pienso lo mismo que tú pero añadiria que a medio plazo no me extrañaría que las tecnológicas compraran los bancos tradicionales, para tenerlo en cuenta.



Yo pienso igual que tu pero para eso la CNMV tendría que claudicar y permitir que empresas extracomunitarias se hagan con el control. Desde Marzo las empresas extracomunitarias no pueden hacerse con más del 10% del capital de las empresas estrategicas.

Ningún inversor extracomunitario podrá comprar más del 10% de una cotizada española ni tomar su control


----------



## ciudadano cabreado (21 Sep 2020)

+1, que gran verdad...


----------



## ciudadano cabreado (21 Sep 2020)




----------



## Mig29 (21 Sep 2020)

Nefersen dijo:


> Hombre, yo pienso que la combinación Covid + Sánchez/Iglesias es la tormenta perfecta.
> Si alguna de esas dos variables se modifica, esto sólo puede ir a mejor.



Sanchez e Iglesias van a estar mínimo 3 años y medio más.
Y el Covid ídem.
Eso nos da mucho margen para tragar mierda y hundirnos ya de todo en un pozo del que no podamos salir.
Piense que el objetivo de Sánchez e iglesias es argentinizar España, tener a sueldo a gran parte de la población para tener millones de votos cautivos y que la derecha nunca pueda llegar a arreglar la situación.


----------



## mmm (21 Sep 2020)

Mig29 dijo:


> Sanchez e Iglesias van a estar mínimo 3 años y medio más.
> Y el Covid ídem.
> Eso nos da mucho margen para tragar mierda y hundirnos ya de todo en un pozo del que no podamos salir.
> Piense que el objetivo de Sánchez e iglesias es argentinizar España, tener a sueldo a gran parte de la población para tener millones de votos cautivos y que la derecha nunca pueda llegar a arreglar la situación.



Por favor, la derecha dice... 

En España están todos a las órdenes de los agentes extranjeros. De vox a podemos


----------



## uno_de_tantos (21 Sep 2020)

Sin tener ni puta idea de bolsa, si sé una cosa. Si le pillaron 2.000 millones de euros, que eran los ahorrillos de la hucha del abuelo, guardados desde 1936, y nunca tocados en ese tiempo, que invierta la nieta cantidades de este estilo......

Ana Botín compra 300.000 acciones de Santander tras los resultados

desembolso de 549.000 euros

Ana Botín compra un millón más de acciones de Banco Santander

inversión de 3,32 millones.

.......es una prueba evidente de que no le interesan las acciones como inversión.

Vamos, que si tengo en un cajón 200 euros para imprevistos, e invierto 20 céntimos, es lo mismo. Lo importante sería saber donde invierto el dinero del banco.


----------



## serator (21 Sep 2020)

mmm dijo:


> Por favor, la derecha dice...
> 
> En España están todos a las órdenes de los agentes extranjeros. De vox a podemos



Te puedo asegurar que Vox no esta a las ordenes de nadie.


----------



## MarcoLicinioCraso (21 Sep 2020)

mmm dijo:


> Por favor, la derecha dice...
> 
> En España están todos a las órdenes de los agentes extranjeros. De vox a podemos



Sigue habiendo potencias extranjeras mucho más llevaderas que otras...

USA de Trump vs. Cuba de la dinastía castrista
USA de Biden vs. Argentina neoperonista
Rusia de Putin vs. Venezuela ruinosa y bolibariana
Y sí, a los persas legitimistas del Shah que a los ayatolás.

El mal menor!


----------



## Veloc (21 Sep 2020)

Mañana será aun más chollo comprarlas y pasado mañana más; una sucesión que tiende a cero.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (21 Sep 2020)

Lady Jane dijo:


> Es duro decirlo, pero no es conveniente crearse falsas esperanzas. El Santander ahora mismo es un pozo sin fondo y cuanto antes se salga de el mejor. Un rebote puede ocurrir, pero es imprevisible.* Lo único cierto es que es muy bajista.*




Como llevo tiempo diciendo aquí, toda la bolsa española es muy bajista. Y eso que no han empezado a bajar en serio las bolsas usanas, cuando suceda eso "EL ARMAGEDÓN"


----------



## Seronoser (21 Sep 2020)

Lo avisamos hace tiempo.
Sacad el dinero de los Bancos.

Los que no lo hagan, que luego no lloren


----------



## Basster (21 Sep 2020)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Como llevo tiempo diciendo aquí, toda la bolsa española es muy bajista. Y eso que no han empezado a bajar en serio las bolsas usasnas, cuando suceda eso "EL ARMAGEDDON"



Los futuros de USA vienen jodidos. Me parece que esta semana podemos ver un minicrash en toda regla.


----------



## Mig29 (21 Sep 2020)

mmm dijo:


> Por favor, la derecha dice...
> 
> En España están todos a las órdenes de los agentes extranjeros. De vox a podemos



Soy el primero al que le gustaría unos políticos que piensen en España y no se dejen llevar por los intereses de las potencias extranjeras.
Pero seamos realistas, España hace 200 años que tienen una política dictada en el extranjero. Menos en los años de Primo de Rivera y algunos de Franco.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (21 Sep 2020)

¿Os acordáis de?

Javier Botín apuesta a que Santander subirá un 70% en tres años y medio
El hermano de la presidenta del banco compra opciones que permiten adquirir 20 millones de acciones a 3,4 euros cada una en diciembre de 2023.


----------



## Atanasio Lafarguista (21 Sep 2020)

Cuando dejaron de dar ollas, malo...


----------



## xzess (21 Sep 2020)

serator dijo:


> Te puedo asegurar que Vox no esta a las ordenes de nadie.



De exiliados iraníes.


----------



## mmm (21 Sep 2020)

serator dijo:


> Te puedo asegurar que Vox no esta a las ordenes de nadie.




Ahora me quedo más tranquilo

Lo de que apoyen el coronacuento debe ser un desliz


----------



## Pacohimbersor (21 Sep 2020)

*Santander convoca junta para dar un dividendo de 0,10 euros en efectivo en 2021*

*Además, somete a la junta un scrip dividend en nuevas acciones equivalentes a 0,10 euros por acción como remuneración complementaria de 2019*

El consejo de administración de Banco Santander ha aprobado hoy convocar junta de accionistas extraordinaria para el próximo 26 de octubre en primera convocatoria, y el 27 en segunda convocatoria para *proponer a los accionistas el abono en 2021 de 0,10 euros* por acción con cargo a la reserva por prima de emisión y condicionado a que las recomendaciones del Banco Central Europeo (BCE) lo permitan y se obtenga su autorización, a que tras el pago la entidad que preside Ana Botín mantenga su ratio de capital CET 1 dentro de su objetivo del 11-12% o por encima, y a que el pago no exceda el 50% del beneficio ordinario (underlying) consolidado.

Además, tal y como anunció en julio, somete *también a la junta un scrip dividend pagadero en nuevas acciones equivalentes a 0,10 euros por acción como remuneración complementaria de 2019 y que se pagaría este año*.

El 2 de abril de 2020, ante la recomendación del BCE que instaba a los bancos europeos a abstenerse a repartir dividendos con cargo a los ejercicios 2019 y 2020, el consejo de Santander decidió cancelar el pago del dividendo complementario de 2019 y la política de dividendo para 2020, por lo que retiró del orden del día de la Junta que se celebraba al día siguiente la propuesta de aplicación de resultados obtenidos en 2019 y aplazó su decisión a la junta de octubre. El 27 de julio el BCE prorrogaba su recomendación hasta el 1 de enero de 2021.

"En lo que se refiere al dividendo correspondiente a 2020, y a la vista de la mayor visibilidad sobre la crisis, la fortaleza del capital y la evolución de los resultados ordinarios del semestre, el banco ya mostró el 29 de julio su intención de aplicar una política de retribución 100% en efectivo, sujeto a la recomendación y a las aprobaciones regulatorias y tan pronto como las condiciones de mercado se normalizaran. Por eso reservó seis puntos de capital CET1 hasta junio, manteniendo su objetivo del 11-12% y situando la ratio ya en el 11,84% en el segundo trimestre", explica Santander en un comunicado.

El consejo considera que la propuesta de pago en metálico con cargo a la reserva por prima de emisión es coherente con el propósito de abonar a los accionistas entre un 40 y un 50% del beneficio ordinario _(underlying)_ consolidado y de hacerlo en efectivo, siempre y cuando no exista una normativa o recomendación regulatoria que desaconseje su reparto en la fecha de pago, prevista en 2021.

El orden del día de la junta incluye también el nombramiento del estadounidense R. Martín Chávez Márquez como consejero.

Santander convoca junta para dar un dividendo de 0,10 euros en efectivo en 2021


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (21 Sep 2020)

Pacohimbersor dijo:


> *Santander convoca junta para dar un dividendo de 0,10 euros en efectivo en 2021*
> 
> *Además, somete a la junta un scrip dividend en nuevas acciones equivalentes a 0,10 euros por acción como remuneración complementaria de 2019*
> 
> ...


----------



## Parlakistan (21 Sep 2020)

Pacohimbersor dijo:


> ¿Os acordáis de?
> 
> Javier Botín apuesta a que Santander subirá un 70% en tres años y medio
> El hermano de la presidenta del banco compra opciones que permiten adquirir 20 millones de acciones a 3,4 euros cada una en diciembre de 2023.



Buen publirreportaje para ayudar al banco del PSOE.

Hoy el mundo trata de enganchar pardillos:

¿Ha llegado el momento de invertir en los bancos?


----------



## Jamie Dimon (21 Sep 2020)

Tengo 100k en una cuenta de Openbank. Deberia preocuparme? Los tenia como recamara lista para comprar una segunda caida del mercado masiva, pero ahora parece mas probable que quiebre SAN a que tengamos otro crack en el SP500. Estoy pensando en meterlo en una cuenta de Indexa para tenerlos fuera de cualquier IBAN Español para protegerme de una supuesta bolivarianizacion masiva en España en los proximos meses. Me parece mas probable eso a que el SP500 empiece una tendencia bajista a largo plazo. Hablo del SP500 por que al final estas carteras de Indexados tienen mucho peso en USA.


----------



## Parlakistan (21 Sep 2020)

Jamie Dimon dijo:


> Tengo 100k en una cuenta de Openbank. Deberia preocuparme? Los tenia como recamara lista para comprar una segunda caida del mercado masiva, pero ahora parece mas probable que quiebre SAN a que tengamos otro crack en el SP500. Estoy pensando en meterlo en una cuenta de Indexa para tenerlos fuera de cualquier IBAN Español para protegerme de una supuesta bolivarianizacion masiva en España en los proximos meses. Me parece mas probable eso a que el SP500 empiece una tendencia bajista a largo plazo. Hablo del SP500 por que al final estas carteras de Indexados tienen mucho peso en USA.



Si tienes fondos en Openbank lo más seguro es que tengan isin luxemburgués, si quiebra Santander, simplemente esos fondos que están fuera del alcance de manos comunistas pueden ser traspasados a otro comercializador.

Otra cosa es que tengas el dinero en cuenta corriente, ahí cambia la cosa.


----------



## serator (21 Sep 2020)

El SP500 no iniciara una tendencia bajista de largo plazo hasta que llegue a los 3.996 puntos


----------



## perrosno (22 Sep 2020)

Hoy subiendo para animar la fiesta y darse la megaostia de nuevo en un par de semanas


----------



## A por ellos oe!!! (22 Sep 2020)

Cada vez es más chollo.

Mi chollómetro va a estallar.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (22 Sep 2020)

Fijo que estos días habrá directores de oficina que cuando llamen jubilados asustados les convencerán de que ahora es un buen momento para comprar más acciones "por que están baratas".


----------



## Pacohimbersor (22 Sep 2020)

Santander y BBVA se hunden a su nivel más bajo desde la existencia del euro


----------



## A por ellos oe!!! (22 Sep 2020)

Que cierre oficinas y haga un ERE


----------



## tucco (22 Sep 2020)

A 1,55 ahora mismo

Bolsa de Madrid - Ficha de BANCO SANTANDER, S.A.


----------



## serator (22 Sep 2020)

He refinado mis pinturas, a ver como la veis.


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (22 Sep 2020)

La resistencia está en 1.50 pero la va a romper



serator dijo:


> He refinado mis pinturas, a ver como la veis.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 438908


----------



## Pacohimbersor (22 Sep 2020)

Cae cual ascensor sin frenos.


----------



## Barspin (22 Sep 2020)

A qué se debe el desplome? Desde la más absoluta ignorancia lo pregunto. ¿Es comparable al desplome de otros bancos?


----------



## serator (22 Sep 2020)

Barspin dijo:


> A qué se debe el desplome? Desde la más absoluta ignorancia lo pregunto. ¿Es comparable al desplome de otros bancos?


----------



## Sir Orrin (22 Sep 2020)

Barspin dijo:


> A qué se debe el desplome? Desde la más absoluta ignorancia lo pregunto. ¿Es comparable al desplome de otros bancos?



*Tema mítico* : - OCTUBRE HA LLEGADO: Segun BBC filtran documentos que exponen como los GRANDES BANCOS facilitaron el LAVADO DE DINERO


----------



## Padre Pio (22 Sep 2020)

Barspin dijo:


> A qué se debe el desplome? Desde la más absoluta ignorancia lo pregunto. ¿Es comparable al desplome de otros bancos?



FinCEN Files: la filtración de miles de documentos que expone cómo los grandes bancos facilitaron el lavado de billones de dólares en todo el mundo

*Tema mítico* : - OCTUBRE HA LLEGADO: Segun BBC filtran documentos que exponen como los GRANDES BANCOS facilitaron el LAVADO DE DINERO


----------



## Pacohimbersor (22 Sep 2020)

*España una ruina, grandes bancos perdiendo el soporte de la muerte*

A principios de Septiembre, hablábamos de la situacion tan lamentable del mercado español, y del coste político bursátil, a consecuencia del actual socialcomunismo, siempre comparando con otros índices bursátiles mayores, para mostrar objetivismo, números, y no meras opiniones.

Igualmente en ese articulo ( LINK) hablábamos* del gran soporte de la muerte, que se contemplaba en los dos grandes bancos, BBVA , SANTANDER.*

¿Qué ha sucedido?, pues nada, pese al rebote bancario por la fusión de Bankia-Caixabank, todo ha sido un espejismo, los índices bursátiles malos siguen mas malos, y los índices bursátiles buenos, siguen mas buenos:







*Índices chinos, y a pesar de todo, y Japón ( nikkei225)son los únicos que están positivos en Septiembre*, mientras los índices de EEUU está asimilando una corrección lógica, que no será muy intensa.

*INDICES PEORES:*







Como aprecian, IBEX35, incluso comparándolo con lo peor, esta a 15% del STOXX50, y a 10/11% respecto a los siguientes índices peores europeos.

*Pero mientras el sector bancario europeo aun no ha perdido el soporte POSTCOVID, BBVA Y BANCO SANTANDER SI.:*







Estaría aproximadamente en 48, es decir un - 7/8% adicional de caída en banca europea.

Además de TELEFONICA, BBVA,Y BANCO SANTANDER, han perdido los soportes de la muerte (miedo me da)

*BANCO SANTANDER:*







Espero que el peor escenario no se cumpla, pero todo esto pinta muy mal, esta perdiendo casi un 60% este 2020, 3/4 de su capitalización respecto a 3 años vista, supongo que la tranquilidad de depositantes y ahorradores en el citado banco ante tal descapitalización no deben ser muy halagüeñas.

*BBVA:*







*La perdida del soporte de la muerte lo llevaría a 1,25, *idéntico a lo comentado con Santander, los depositantes y ahorradores en la citada entidad bancaria no creo que estén muy tranquilos ante la descapitalización bursátil de este calibre, muy bien no deben estar durmiendo.

*IB*_*EX 35:*_







Se ha llevado tiempo en los 7000, puntos arriba, puntos abajo, incluso en Agosto que la renta variable americana subía, pero al final, la realidad es la realidad, *siguiente soporte importante 6474( mínimos de junio), cualquier pull back a 7000 es posible, pero por desgracia el camino marcado son los 5800 aprox (cien puntos arriba, cien puntos abajo)*

¿Qué me encuentro en redes sociales? gente comprando las telefónicas, los bancos, por Dios,* NUNCA.*

¿Qué se salva en España?* lo único potable son energías renovables, y las eléctricas, y algunas empresas de la farmacia, y alguna cosita mas

IBEX 35:*







Se ha incorporado Pharmamar, pero esto es lo único fuerte, curiosamente a tres años vista también, he comentado los objetivos del IBEX, pero también comentar, que el peso bancario va a quedar aniquilado, y va a llegar un momento que las caídas en bancos, no harán tanto daño.

I*BEX MEDIUM:*







Lo comentado, solo se salva renovables, Solaría, el caso de Fluida, Ebro, Vidrala, e incluyo a Sacyr y FCC, por la gran remontada septiembre-.

*IBEX SMALL CAP:*







_Otra vez renovables, Solaparck, Grenergy, los laboratorios de farmacia., Rovi, Reig, Oryzon, y poco mas en positivo este 2020._

Esto es lo único que se salva en España, energias renovables y algunas pharmas, laboratorios., creo que hay bastantes empresas que siendo buenas, están siendo muy castigadas, por el contexto de estar en índices españoles, pues quieras o no, al final el bancario es un gran lastre, y luego hay otro lastre, que esta castigando a empresas, y es el coste político, y dinero ante el socialcomunismo ha huido del mercado bursátil español.

Pero como relato, mas allá de lo bursátil, y aunque no seas directamente accionistas de estos bancos, "acojona" la situacion, pues tener depósitos, o dinero en cuentas corrientes en bancos que ves que se van al abismo, no creo que sea una situacion tranquilizante para nadie, recuerdo hace unos años, que J.A MADRIGAL, digo que veríamos Banco Santander en 2.5 euros, y parecía ciencia ficción. y ahora mismo en el grafico marca que se puede ver el euro pelado, "muy heavy", como para dormir tranquilo.

Me gustaría que la situacion se revirtiera, no por la bolsa, ya que nunca hay que invertir en sectores bajistas: banca, pero ya por tranquilidad hacia los clientes de dichas entidades, esta descapitalización tan rápida, no proyecta nada bueno.

Hay que huir de lo débil, y no intentemos ser los mas listos de la clase, que hace años también parecían estas empresas chollos, y miren, hay que estar en lo fuerte y punto.

Como clientes de dichas entidades, yo desde luego me pensaría tener dinero allí en depósitos, cuentas etc etc. " por si las moscas"

España una ruina, grandes bancos perdiendo el soporte de la muerte


----------



## Rexter (23 Sep 2020)

Esta caída en parte está propiciada por el plan político de unificar los bancos. Llegando a casi una situación monopolística. Tirando los precios de las acciones la gente lo verá con buenos ojos, pensando que la situación es realmente desesperada para ellos.

Por mi parte ni un euro pienso invertir en ningún banco.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (23 Sep 2020)

Botín rechaza fusiones y apuesta por potenciar el negocio en Europa para crecer


----------



## ciudadano cabreado (24 Sep 2020)

Pacohimbersor dijo:


> Botín rechaza fusiones y apuesta por potenciar el negocio en Europa para crecer



maravillosa noticia que lo ha mandado a 1,51 esta mañana...


----------



## kasper98 (24 Sep 2020)

Como botin no se fusione con bbva sus acciones caeran hasta 0.30

Enviado desde mi RMX1971 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## JMK (24 Sep 2020)

No es que tenga mucha pasta en el Santander pero voy a ir sacando de a poquito, al merme...


----------



## Pacohimbersor (25 Sep 2020)

Noticia para que entren más al matadero.

La banca volverá a dividendos de más allá del 4% con cargo a 2021 y del 7% en 2022


----------



## MIP (25 Sep 2020)

Las acciones suben porque se prevé que den dividendos ahora o en un futuro, salvo que puedan justificar que con el dinero del dividendo que no reparten, puedan invertir en expandir la compañía. 

Como el 90% de las veces esas inversiones acaban en ruina, el mercado valora el hecho de repartirlo entre los accionistas y que sean ellos los que decidan en que es mejor gastarlo.


----------



## serator (25 Sep 2020)

Análisis de la situación.


----------



## serator (25 Sep 2020)

Mientras no supere los 1,84 en cierres esta bajista


----------



## MIP (25 Sep 2020)

No te hagas líos. Tu mismo me dices que ese dinero debería de impulsar la digitalización, por tanto ese sería un caso de no repartir dividendo para invertir en mejorar la eficiencia operativa de la empresa. 

Pero los bancos hace años que alcanzaron un grado decente de digitalización.

El caso de los bancos es simplemente que las políticas monetarias intervencionistas se han comido el margen bancario, que es como si tienes un bar y de repente prohíben salir a la calle (vaya que ejemplo más bueno me ha quedado). 

Técnicamente con criterios de los 90 estarían todos quebrados e intervenidos.


----------



## serator (25 Sep 2020)

No olvidemos que la bolsa se anticipa a los tiempos con mucha antelación. Yo si me dejan entraré a 1,41 con stop en 1,27.


----------



## serator (25 Sep 2020)

A mi me parece más una U


----------



## Parlakistan (26 Sep 2020)

Todos los días le sacan algún artículo en expansión, no falla:
Santander y BBVA se hacen fuertes en las refinanciaciones de los gigantes de EEUU


----------



## serator (26 Sep 2020)

Yo considero que actualmente estamos más cerca de zona de compras que de venta por los siguientes motivos:

Estamos en el soporte de largo plazo importante de 1,50
Nos encontramos cerca de la base del canal ciego de 1,40
Hay mucha capitulación en los analistas.
Hay mucho guano en el foro que obedece a la Elite Burbujil (Como en el año 2009)
No se abren hilos en el foro publicando que se han puesto cortos.
Etc...
De todas maneras tengo que advertir que es un valor bajista a largo plazo y es solo para inversores que vayan a doble o nada (como mucho).




Si queréis empresas para largo plazo hay que irse a otros mercados, por ejemplo USA.
Mis favoritas son estas y estoy buscando alguna más que no tenga que ver con la tecnología para diversificar.


----------



## Parlakistan (26 Sep 2020)

serator dijo:


> Yo considero que actualmente estamos más cerca de zona de compras que de venta por los siguientes motivos:
> 
> Estamos en el soporte de largo plazo importante de 1,50
> Nos encontramos cerca de la base del canal ciego de 1,40
> ...



Es buen sitio para una operación especulativa, con un stop puesto ligeramente por debajo del soporte puede salir bien. Yo no creo que rebote a la parte alta del canal, tomaría beneficios antes.


----------



## paketazo (26 Sep 2020)

La banca ha muerto, pronto los créditos los concederá Google, Amazon, Microsoft y cada gran empresa mediante mecanismos que distan mucho de ir a hablar con el director de la sucursal Paco para negociar como te jode el dinero.

Santander a largo plazo no valdrá nada, y si supiéramos las cuentas reales a nivel global, debería de cotizar en negativo...y no solo el SAN

Para un mete saca y con el culo pegado ante la pantalla, lejos de eso, el timo ya se ha consumado durante décadas de desplumar pardillos

Es como las operadoras de teleco, en cuanto las grandes americanas pongan a rotar satélites y regalen wifi al mundo por 4 perras, estas vacas sagradas morirán


----------



## derepen (26 Sep 2020)

serator dijo:


> Yo considero que actualmente estamos más cerca de zona de compras que de venta por los siguientes motivos:
> 
> Estamos en el soporte de largo plazo importante de 1,50
> Nos encontramos cerca de la base del canal ciego de 1,40
> ...



Intel no le veo muy buena pinta la verdad. ¿Por qué te gusta?


----------



## MIP (26 Sep 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> La banca ha muerto, pronto los créditos los concederá Google, Amazon, Microsoft



Y sin esperar nada, algunos ya pueden pedir un préstamo sin depender de ningún banco o empresa...

Maker Oasis Overview: Trade, Borrow and Save Dai Review


----------



## kokod (26 Sep 2020)

Santander es un cadaver andante, ahora solo que esperar cuando se meterá en su tumba.


----------



## paketazo (26 Sep 2020)

MIP dijo:


> Y sin esperar nada, algunos ya pueden pedir un préstamo sin depender de ningún banco o empresa...
> 
> Maker Oasis Overview: Trade, Borrow and Save Dai Review



Tu y yo lo sabemos, y algunos más por aquí, pero me jode ver a gente cercana metiendo pasta en la bolsa por que las "matildes" están regaladas.

Un amigo metió la mitad de sus ahorros de la vida en Repsol a 12 pavos no hace tanto, y hace un par de semanas, tras decirle que vendiera con Rep a 10€, me dijo si sería buen momento para promediar con Rep sobre 6.70€...le dije que si quería tirar su pasta que como mucho metiera en ITX si quería mierda de IBEX, pero la gente no atiende a razones.

Estamos verdes, faltan quizá 10 años de ostias y ruinas para que muchos empiecen a preguntarse cosas...de momento solo hay que ver lo que hay ahí fuera, y cuantos tratan de encontrar una explicación diferente a la media.

La banca tradicional ha muerto, no hay mucho más que rascar aquí.


----------



## Parlakistan (26 Sep 2020)

A mi me gusta especular más al alza, con valores tipo BABA, Tencent, Square, Sales force, TMSC, etc. Ojo, no los llevo individualmente, sino en fondos activos de gestoras no Paco tipo Morgan Stanley , Baillie Gifford, Blackrock o Fundsmith.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (26 Sep 2020)

A ver, es de sentido común que si entráis a un valor solo para especular a c/p sea un valor con tendencia a subir a l/p para evitar quedaros atrapados con pérdidas. El SAN obviamente no.


----------



## serator (26 Sep 2020)

derepen dijo:


> Intel no le veo muy buena pinta la verdad. ¿Por qué te gusta?



Bueno es de las que menos me gusta pero mientras mantenga la directriz...


----------



## George Orwell (26 Sep 2020)

Desde que está la hija, no hace más que hablar de tonterías y de política. Mientras tanto su banco en fase de demolición.


----------



## serator (26 Sep 2020)

Si creéis que aun no hemos visto suficiente guano mirar el gráfico sin ajustar a dividendos y podemos observar que nos encontramos a niveles de antes de las olimpiadas de 1992.

*SIN AJUSTAR A DIVIDENDOS





AJUSTADO A DIVIDENDOS

*


----------



## serator (26 Sep 2020)

Yo hago scalping en el SP500 cuando estoy aburrido. Lo curioso es que suelo ganar más con cortos en tendencia alcista que con largos. Mis operaciones son sobre velas de 5 minutos y muchas duran segundos, ósea el tiempo de meter la orden y ir directo a cerrarla inmediatamente.


----------



## Don Bigote (26 Sep 2020)

Yo lw metí cortos a 1.58


----------



## Jamie Dimon (27 Sep 2020)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Si tienes fondos en Openbank lo más seguro es que tengan isin luxemburgués, si quiebra Santander, simplemente esos fondos que están fuera del alcance de manos comunistas pueden ser traspasados a otro comercializador.
> 
> Otra cosa es que tengas el dinero en cuenta corriente, ahí cambia la cosa.



Hablo de liquidez, es obvio que estan en mi cuenta corriente de Openbank. Creo que se refiere a que tengo fondos contratados mediante Openbank, no es el caso. Estoy en liquidez.


----------



## Parlakistan (28 Sep 2020)

Jamie Dimon dijo:


> Hablo de liquidez, es obvio que estan en mi cuenta corriente de Openbank. Creo que se refiere a que tengo fondos contratados mediante Openbank, no es el caso. Estoy en liquidez.



En ese caso es una incógnita lo que pasará, a mi no me da confianza que esté SAN de por medio.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (28 Sep 2020)

Ana Botín avista un potencial del 35% para el Santander en su última compra de opciones


----------



## Pacohimbersor (29 Sep 2020)

Santander ampliarÃ¡ capital hasta 1.761 millones para pagar dividendo


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (29 Sep 2020)

Pacohimbersor dijo:


> Santander ampliarÃ¡ capital hasta 1.761 millones para pagar dividendo




Pinta mal el asunto para @Nefersen que está pillado.


----------



## Play_91 (29 Sep 2020)

Se de uno que me preguntó ¿están baratas las acciones a 0,50? y le dije: no, pueden caer a cero. Él compró y al tiempo estaban en 0,10€.
Se le quitaron las ganas de operar en bolsa.

Es mas, yo si fuese Bankia, en vez de salir a bolsa a 30€/acción para 10.000.000 de acciones (me lo he inventado), hubiese dicho: son Españoles tontos, les gusta lo barato. Pues nada, 100.000.000 de acciones a 3€/acción. NO NO NO que son Españoles, más barato. Si me llegan a pedir consejo a mi las hubiese sacado a 0,3€/acción, 1000.000.000 de acciones.


----------



## Sir Orrin (29 Sep 2020)

Play_91 dijo:


> Se de uno que me preguntó ¿están baratas las acciones a 0,50? y le dije: no, pueden caer a cero. Él compró y al tiempo estaban en 0,10€.
> Se le quitaron las ganas de operar en bolsa.
> 
> Es mas, yo si fuese Bankia, en vez de salir a bolsa a 30€/acción para 10.000.000 de acciones (me lo he inventado), hubiese dicho: son Españoles tontos, les gusta lo barato. Pues nada, 100.000.000 de acciones a 3€/acción. NO NO NO que son Españoles, más barato. Si me llegan a pedir consejo a mi las hubiese sacado a 0,3€/acción, 1000.000.000 de acciones.



Es la cultura del pelotazo rápido. En el primer juego de patoaventuras de Amiga/PC, el secreto para forrarte rápido era invertir todo en penny stocks. Comprando acciones a 60$ que subieran (con mucha suerte) a 63$ tenías una ganancia de un 5%, pero comprando acciones a 0.01$ que subieran a 0.02$ al siguiente día duplicabas la inversión. Posibilidad de duplicar tu ganancia en un día suena mucho mejor que ganar un 5%. Esa es la mentalidad que mueve a esas personas.

Claro, en ese juego las empresas ni quebraban ni bajaban de 0.01$.


----------



## Parlakistan (29 Sep 2020)

Pacohimbersor dijo:


> Santander ampliarÃ¡ capital hasta 1.761 millones para pagar dividendo



Regalando dinero a hacienda a costa de los inversores.


----------



## Play_91 (30 Sep 2020)

Sir Orrin dijo:


> Es la cultura del pelotazo rápido. En el primer juego de patoaventuras de Amiga/PC, el secreto para forrarte rápido era invertir todo en penny stocks. Comprando acciones a 60$ que subieran (con mucha suerte) a 63$ tenías una ganancia de un 5%, pero comprando acciones a 0.01$ que subieran a 0.02$ al siguiente día duplicabas la inversión. Posibilidad de duplicar tu ganancia en un día suena mucho mejor que ganar un 5%. Esa es la mentalidad que mueve a esas personas.
> 
> Claro, en ese juego las empresas ni quebraban ni bajaban de 0.01$.



En la vida real algunas te quiebran y te quedas a 0.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (1 Oct 2020)

*Santander elimina la cuenta 1,2,3 y revoluciona la relación con sus clientes*
El banco unificará en un solo tipo de cuenta las de sus clientes en España y dejará de operar con su producto estrella, la cuenta 1,2,3

El consejero delegado de *Santander España*, *Rami Aboukhair*, ha comunicado este jueves a sus empleados que la entidad* dejará de comercializar de manera definitiva la cuenta 1,2,3*, su producto estrella, según ha podido saber _*Vozpopuli*._

Como ha publicado este diario, Aboukhair envió a última hora de la noche del miércoles un correo electrónico convocando a la plantilla del grupo en España a un encuentro telemático que ha tenido lugar a las 14 horas de hoy jueves.

De acuerdo a las fuentes consultadas, el primer ejecutivo de Santander en España ha informado a los empleados, a través de una intervención grabada, que a partir de ahora *todos los clientes de la entidad tendrán el mismo tipo de cuenta*, y que una mayor vinculación del cliente con el banco redundará en menores comisiones.

Aboukhair avanzó a los empleados en la noche del miércoles que hoy se anunciaría "un cambio de paradigma en la forma de hacer Banca" 

Según las mismas fuentes, Santander lanzará una nueva cuenta,* Santander One*, que unificará las anteriores. El objetivo de la nueva estrategia es reforzar la vinculación del banco con sus clientes al máximo y mejorar las condiciones de los que más productos de la entidad contraten.

La cuenta 1,2,3 fue *importada de la filial británica* y en España aterrizó en mayo de 2015. El banco siempre defendió que el objetivo era conseguir una mayor vinculación del cliente. Pero el producto no ha terminado de encajar, habiéndose recortado su remuneración en diferentes ocasiones.

En un principio la cuenta 1,2,3 daba un 3% para los 3.000 euros de saldo. Esta cifra se redujo a los 1.000 euros hace dos años y a comienzos de 2020 el banco dejó de remunerar.

*Nueva estrategia comercial*
El consejero delegado de Santander España, artífice de la llegada de la Cuenta 1,2,3 al país, avanzó a los empleados en la noche del miércoles que hoy jueves se anunciaría "*un cambio de paradigma en la forma de hacer Banca*". Aboukhair comunicó que se iba a realizar "*un importante lanzamiento que supone una nueva estrategia comercial"*.

En 2018 Santander lanzó otra cuenta 1,2,3 dirigida a pymes y autónomos, la primera que se lanzó en conjunto con el *Banco Popular*. En su primer año de vida, según informó la entidad, la nueva cuenta captó 160.000 clientes.

El aviso de Aboukhair del miércoles por la noche a la plantilla ha generado expectación entre los empleados del banco, que hoy se preguntaban si la nueva estrategia no estaría dirigida a una reducción radical del número de oficinas.

Santander tiene previsto ampliar la nueva estrategia comercial anunciada a los empleados en comunicados oficiales próximamente.

Santander elimina la cuenta 1,2,3 y revoluciona la relación con sus clientes


----------



## Pacohimbersor (2 Oct 2020)

*Santander lanza su nuevo producto estrella: una cuenta de tarifa plana*

*Presenta Santander One, que unifica 16 cuentas que tiene el banco en una sola, aunque endurece las condiciones de vinculación. Asegura que "hacer banca es hacer país".*

Santander España estrena estrategia y productos. El objetivo es fidelizar a sus clientes y captar a nuevos, aprovechando la posible fuga de usuarios de Bankia y CaixaBank por su fusión. El banco lanzará el 5 de noviembre Santander One, un nuevo modelo para particulares y empresas basado en una cuenta única asociada a servicios esenciales sin comisiones para los clientes vinculados y la posibilidad de contratar planes de servicios de valor añadido personalizados bajo el modelo de suscripción. Suprime más de 16 cuentas que tenía el banco en España hasta ahora, aunque endurece los requisitos de vinculación para el cliente si quiere disfrutar de comisiones cero.

El objetivo es simplificar la oferta de productos, por lo que Santander One sustituirá al resto de cuentas que hasta la fecha comercializa como la Cuenta 1,2,3 (importada de Reino Unido en 2015), Cuenta Día a Día, Cuenta 81, o Cuenta Estándar. Solo continuará disponibles la Cuenta Smart para jóvenes, la Cuenta Mini para niños y la Cuenta Básica. Pero, además de simplificar su oferta de cuentas, el banco aumenta los requisitos para que un cliente se beneficie de no tener comisiones.

La cuenta Santander One, será su producto estrella de esta temporada, un nuevo modelo para particulares y empresas basado en una cuenta única asociada a servicios esenciales con cero comisiones para los clientes vinculados y la posibilidad de contratar, planes de servicios de valor añadido personalizados bajo el modelo de suscripción, pionero en la industria financiera, según ha explicado el banco a la plantilla el jueves en un acto presentado por Rami Aboukhair, consejero delegado de Santander España,.

Será su producto gancho, como lo fue la Cuenta 1,2,3, lanzada en España en 2015 tras su éxito inicial en Reino Unido, pero contará con más requisitos para sacar mayor provecho del cliente. De esta forma Santander One sustituirá al resto de cuentas que hasta la fecha comercializa (Cuenta 1,2,3 Particulares, Cuenta Día a Día, Cuenta Zero 1,2,3, Cuenta 81, o Cuenta Estándar, entre otras), solo continuando disponibles la Cuenta Smart para jóvenes, la Cuenta Mini para niños y la Cuenta Básica. En total, dejará de comercializar 16 cuentas.

Para considerarse vinculado, el cliente debe tener su nómina o pensión, tres recibos domiciliados y un producto de financiación (préstamos, hipoteca o renting) o de ahorro (fondo de inversión, plan de pensiones o seguro de ahorro) o de protección (seguro de hogar, auto, vida, o accidentes).

Los clientes que solo tienen nómina o ingresos, o solo un producto de ahorro, financiación o protección, tendrán que pagar 10 euros al mes por el mantenimiento de la cuenta y los servicios esenciales, mientras que los clientes inactivos pagarán 20 euros al mes (lo mismo que CaixaBank).

Los clientes vinculados podrán realizar su operativa habitual a través de canales digitales y en los 40.000 cajeros de la red Santander en el mundo y no pagarán comisiones por los servicios básicos (tarjetas de débito y crédito, transferencias nacionales por internet y Bizum), y podrán añadir los servicios personalizados que elijan bajo suscripción.

Santander, además, ha sellado una alianza estratégica con Iberia para poner en marcha un plan de captación y fidelización de particulares y empresas, Santander One Iberia Plus (Banco Popular ya tenía algo similar). El acuerdo da acceso a los clientes a Avios canjeables por vuelos, noches de hotel en Paradores y otras cadenas, alquiler de coches o experiencias de ocio y gastronomía.

Los clientes de Santander acumularán Avios por su operativa habitual y por contratar productos: hasta 15.000 Avios por domiciliar la nómina (canjeables por un vuelo ida y vuelta por Europa), 5.000 Avios por dar de alta un seguro, 25.000 Avios por contratar un renting de coches y hasta 500.000 avios por traspasar un plan de pensiones (equivalentes a los vuelos necesarios para dar la vuelta al mundo).

Rami Aboukhair ha comentado en un acto con la plantilla, y en la que también estaba presente el director general comercial, Antonio Román,: “Con Santander One lanzamos una novedosa propuesta para que nuestros clientes no paguen comisiones por sus cuentas y tarjetas, tengan los mejores servicios por todos los canales y puedan suscribirse a planes de valor añadido para que sólo paguen por lo que necesitan. Además, gracias a nuestra alianza con Iberia, premiamos a nuestros clientes con Santander One Iberia Plus, el mejor programa de fidelización del mercado”.

*El programa Santander One Iberia Plus cuenta con tres niveles:*

Básico (gratuito), Premium y Élite, que aumenta los beneficios en función de los movimientos y productos que se contraten. El plan Premium, por 4 euros mensuales, ofrece 250 Avios al mes por tener la nómina y 250 más por tener los recibos domiciliados, la posibilidad de acumular Avios por cada 3 euros de compra con tarjeta de crédito. Además, habrá disponible un bonus de bienvenida al Plan de 9.000 Avios. También incluye otros beneficios como un 10% de descuento en los vuelos de Iberia y un 25% extra de Avios al comprar vuelos en Iberia.com.

Además del Plan Santander One Iberia Plus, el banco ofrece otros cuatro planes contratables por una tarifa fija mensual de tres euros para particulares y seis euros para empresas:

· Plan Santander One Viajes: permite sacar dinero sin límites en cualquier cajero del mundo con la tarjeta Santander One Débito y exime de comisiones por las compras en moneda no euro. Además, incluye un sistema para poner a disposición del cliente efectivo de emergencia en todo el mundo.

· Plan Santander One Atención VIP: ofrece atención personalizada durante las 24 horas del día cualquier día de la semana para atender problemas con claves, tarjetas o cualquier otro motivo.

· Plan Santander One Pagos: permite realizar transferencias nacionales inmediatas e internacionales de forma ilimitada, además de ingresos de cheques nacionales en euros sin límite en cualquier oficina.

· Plan Santander Seguridad Digital: pone a disposición de los clientes un servicio legal de protección familiar 24 horas y ofrece la posibilidad de guardar en el banco contraseñas y documentos valiosos.

En línea con el objetivo del grupo de avanzar en la simplificación de la oferta de productos, Santander One, que lleva asociadas tarjetas (Tarjeta de Débito Santander One, Tarjeta de Crédito Santander All in One y Tarjeta Aplaza Santander One) sustituye al resto de cuentas en comercialización hasta la fecha. Únicamente continúan disponibles la Cuenta Smart para jóvenes, la Cuenta Mini para niños y la Cuenta Básica.

Para considerarse vinculado, el cliente tienen que domiciliar su nómina o pensión, tres recibos domiciliados y un producto de financiación (préstamos, hipoteca o renting) o de ahorro (fondo de inversión, plan de pensiones, seguro de ahorro…) o de protección (seguro de hogar, auto, vida, accidentes…). Los clientes que sólo tienen nómina o ingresos, o sólo un producto de ahorro, financiación o protección, pagarán 10 euros al mes por el mantenimiento de la cuenta y los servicios esenciales.

Los clientes inactivos, que no tienen ingresos domiciliados ni productos contratados, pagarán 20 euros al mes. CaixaBank también aplica una comisión de 20 euros mensuales a los clientes inactivos.

Santander lanza, además, nuevas gamas de seguros con primas a partir de 10 euros al mes y reduce de 10.000 a 5.000 euros el importe de ahorro mínimo exigido en la gestión de las inversiones a través de Carteras Gestionadas con el fin de facilitar los requisitos de vinculación. Además, cuenta con ofertas en productos de financiación como renting de ordenador y teléfono móvil desde 15 euros al mes, préstamos para reformas de hogar y préstamos para la compra de coches ecológicos.

En el caso de los autónomos, microempresas y pymes, Santander refuerza sus servicios de apoyo financiero y orientación comercial, con tarifas de cero a 30 euros mensuales, en función de la vinculación. El banco ofrece sin comisión de emisión ni mantenimiento las nuevas tarjetas Santander One Empresas y pone a disposición de sus clientes One Digital, la nueva plataforma especializada en internet con la posibilidad de realizar transferencias por Internet en toda la Unión Europa y otros países que aceptan euros (SEPA), acceder a los servicios de Bizum, operar en divisa y otros servicios para digitalizar a autónomos, microempresas y pymes, como Santander ZOne, la plataforma de venta a través de la que se pueden hacer oferta exclusivas y vender a clientes de Santander.

*"La competencia cobra más"*
La presentación de esta nueva cuenta ha durado unos 28 minutos en los que se incluye un anunció, definido por los asistentes como futurista. En este tiempo, el banco ha explicado que Santander se diferenciará con esta nueva cuenta porque tendrá menos comisiones, frente a otras entidades que ahora "cobran más por servicios que ya ofrecían".

Sobre el acuerdo con Iberia, explica que con 5 millones de clientes de Avios, solo 1 millón hacen uso de los Avios, y es en los 4 millones restantes a los que quiere dirigirse Santander con este acuerdo.

Además, con las empresas "queremos ir más allá de los créditos con aval ICO", aseguraron el jueves en su presentación.

Aseguran que "estamos creando el banco del futuro", un banco "ONE" con clientes únicos. "Hacer banca es hacer país", asegura el banco en el nuevo anuncio que podrá en marcha el próximo mes.

Santander lanza su nuevo producto estrella: una cuenta de tarifa plana


----------



## arriba/abajo (2 Oct 2020)

madre mia lo de los medios de comunicacion en espana es lo mas putamente triste que he visto jamas. Santander lanza una cuenta de USURA y lo llaman SANTANDER LANZA SU CUENTA ESTRELLA!!!!!! pero me cago en mi puta vida, que estrella ni que mi madre es cobrar 240 euros al ano por una paco cuenta de banco de mierda?!?!?!?!?! puto santander, asco es poco


----------



## Sr. Breve (3 Oct 2020)

Yo creo que de cara a los accionistas langostas españoles tiene que parecer que los que manda son los Botín

Si pareciera que son fondos extranjeros los que mandan, muchos se llevarían el dinero de ahí


----------



## arriba/abajo (3 Oct 2020)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> Yo creo que de cara a los accionistas langostas españoles tiene que parecer que los que manda son los Botín
> 
> Si pareciera que son fondos extranjeros los que mandan, muchos se llevarían el dinero de ahí




jp mORGAN Y COMPANIA ESTAN DETRAS DEL sANTANDER. eLLOS LE DIERON CARTA BLANCA A bOTIN PADRE PARA MONTAR EL IMPERIO, ALLI EMPEZO TRABAJANDO Ana Patri, que curios eh!!!

Pero sospecho que a los americanos se les esta acabando la paciencia....


----------



## pepeguay (3 Oct 2020)

Entiendo que lo de producto estrella es porque se van a estrellar.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (3 Oct 2020)

El Santander vende como revolución el fracaso de la cuenta 1, 2, 3


----------



## perrosno (3 Oct 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> El Santander vende como revolución el fracaso de la cuenta 1, 2, 3



Lo lleva claro el Santa, cancelación de cuentas en 3,2,1........ O era 1,2,3?


----------



## serator (3 Oct 2020)

Bueno la intención del Santander es expandirse más en Europa con la marca *"Santander One Europe"* de ahi viene la denominación *"Cuenta One"*.
Que consiga expandirse y logre beneficios ya es más difícil.


----------



## arriba/abajo (3 Oct 2020)

serator dijo:


> Bueno la intención del Santander es expandirse más en Europa con la marca *"Santander One Europe"* de ahi viene la denominación *"Cuenta One"*.
> Que consiga expandirse y logre beneficios ya es más difícil.



Ah vale, que en un powerpoint pusieron que Santander One Europe, todo muy one, todo muy Europe. Entonces la expansion esa chachiguay en europa funcionara, todo ok!!!

(no te ofendas pero he visto tus inversiones en IAG, posibilidad en repsol etc, todo muy paquibex, abre miras, en serio, la bolsa espanola es mierda)

(ah y segunda cosa, lo que tu dices en realidad dice esto: van a cerrar la 123 en el resto de europa. De memoria en UK esta y en Polonia tambien)


----------



## arriba/abajo (3 Oct 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> El Santander vende como revolución el fracaso de la cuenta 1, 2, 3



Joder estoy impresionado con el articulo. Un periodista que literalmente sabe de lo que habla. Muy muy bueno, muchas gracias por compartirlo!


----------



## serator (3 Oct 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Ah vale, que en un powerpoint pusieron que Santander One Europe, todo muy one, todo muy Europe. Entonces la expansion esa chachiguay en europa funcionara, todo ok!!!
> 
> (no te ofendas pero he visto tus inversiones en IAG, posibilidad en repsolmetc, todo muy paquivex, abre miras, en serio, la bolsa espanola es mierda)
> 
> (ah y segunda cosa, lo que tu dices en realidad dice esto: van a cerrar la 123 en el resto de europa. De memoria en UK esta y en Polonia tambien)



Mis inversiones de largo plazo están en USA y si no las pongo aquí es por no presumir de cuando las adquirí. 
Pero ya que te pica te diré que por aquel entonces me prodigaba en los foros de bolsa de Estrategias de Inversión (hoy día cerrado) y acerté con 3 meses de antelación en la crisis del 2008-09 que el SP500 lo iban a parar en los 666 ( el numero de la bestia) y es donde empecé a comprar.
Si no pásate por mi canal de YouTube y mira la fecha de algunos de mis videos. como por ejemplo este:


Y ya para rematarte y así te quites las legañas te dejo mi cartera USA que llevo más de la mitad desde el 2009 y otras desde su debut en bolsa::



Almenos yo me mojo, dime tu donde o en que hilo te mojas:


----------



## serator (3 Oct 2020)

Por el PaquIbex solo voy de picoteo y con pequeñas cantidades.


----------



## arriba/abajo (3 Oct 2020)

serator dijo:


> Mis inversiones de largo plazo están en USA y si no las pongo aquí es por no presumir de cuando las adquirí.
> Pero ya que te pica te diré que por aquel entonces me prodigaba en los foros de bolsa de Estrategias de Inversión (hoy día cerrado) y acerté con 3 meses de antelación en la crisis del 2008-09 que el SP500 lo iban a parar en los 666 ( el numero de la bestia) y es donde empecé a comprar.
> Si no pásate por mi canal de YouTube y mira la fecha de algunos de mis videos. como por ejemplo este:
> 
> ...




Me alegro que sean las cosas asi. Hay muchas empresas de las americanas que a mi me gustan mucho.

Respecto a lo de mojarme, creo que me lees poco por aqui, aunque no te engano que no me prodigo mucho. Pero mojarme, me calo hasta arriba. Puedes mirar en el hilo de IAG como literalmente no solo acerte todas las ampliaciones de capital de las aerolineas, sino que acerte hasta EL ORDEN en el que se darian. De las que mejor hable fue de ryanair y wizzair, mirate su trayectoria este ano en bolsa y comparalo con el resto de las aerolineas europeas de bandera.

Pero no solo eso sino que siemre defendi que era mucho mejor invertir en empresas de leasing de aviones en vez de en aerolineas, y lo expuse muy mucho en el hilo. Yo creo que solo con todo lo que he opinado del secotr antes de que todos esos eventos de ampliaciones y demas se dieran, cuenta como mojarse. Mu=ojarse mucho mucho mucho


----------



## serator (3 Oct 2020)

Yo apuesto a que la pandemia se acaba en *En junio del 2021 *
Podéis votar si queréis
En Junio del 2021 se acaba la pandemia Coronavirus


----------



## serator (3 Oct 2020)

Es mejor invertir directamente en medios de pago que en la propia banca.


----------



## arriba/abajo (3 Oct 2020)

serator dijo:


> Es mejor invertir directamente en medios de pago que en la propia banca.



Muy muy cierto, totalmente de acuerdo. Square calienta que sales...


----------



## serator (6 Oct 2020)

UP


----------



## Pacohimbersor (8 Oct 2020)

Álvarez (Santander) prevé un repunte de la mora y el desempleo a partir de 2021 

Botín rechaza que Economía y el Banco de España le presionaran para comprar Popular - El Independiente
Ana Botín relata que Ángel Ron la llamó ya en 2016 para ofrecerle comprar el Popular
Banco Popular: Ana Patricia Botín, muy nerviosa en su declaración, califica de «hipótesis» la aprobación del Proyecto Neptuno - Diario16


----------



## serator (8 Oct 2020)

De momento no se ha roto nada, aunque en mi opinión creo que visitaremos los 1,83 y una vez ahí a ver que pasa.


----------



## Parlakistan (8 Oct 2020)

serator dijo:


> Es mejor invertir directamente en medios de pago que en la propia banca.



Desde luego. Visa, MasterCard, PayPal, por citar algunas.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (10 Oct 2020)

Los artículos de la prensa van todos en la misma dirección 

A qué precios cotizarán las acciones de la banca cuando 'regresen al futuro'


----------



## Parlakistan (10 Oct 2020)

Pacohimbersor dijo:


> Los artículos de la prensa van todos en la misma dirección
> 
> A qué precios cotizarán las acciones de la banca cuando 'regresen al futuro'



Deberían meter en la cárcel a estos estafadores a sueldo de la banca que escriben estos artículos publicitarios. Qué descaro y que poca vergüenza.


----------



## MIP (10 Oct 2020)

Pacohimbersor dijo:


> Los artículos de la prensa van todos en la misma dirección
> 
> A qué precios cotizarán las acciones de la banca cuando 'regresen al futuro'



La banca actual no tiene futuro al que regresar.


----------



## Mig29 (10 Oct 2020)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Deberían meter en la cárcel a estos estafadores a sueldo de la banca que escriben estos artículos publicitarios. Qué descaro y que poca vergüenza.



Esos artículos los escriben para que los langostas que tienen sus ahorros metidos en las acciones de los bancos zombies del paquibex no se caguen y vendan todo. Si pasa eso, se termina el tinglado, y detrás de los bancos(especialmente la basura infecta del SAN) va la prensa.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (15 Oct 2020)

*Estas son las alternativas que analiza el Santander para poder pagar el dividendo*

El banco se comprometió a pagar 0,10 céntimos por acción en 2021
Para ello, el grupo debe abonar antes las emisiones de preferentes
La entidad cerrará el año con unas pérdidas previstas de 10.000 millones
El *Banco Santander* anunció el pasado mes de septiembre su intención de recuperar el dividendo en 2021, tras el veto que impuso el Banco Central Europeo (BCE) a las entidades europeas de no retribuir al accionistas durante este año con el objetivo de que los bancos destinen dichos fondos a reservas para tener holgura con la que financiar a familias y empresas. Sin embargo, existe un hándicap que impide al grupo cántabro abonar dividendo el próximo año: tiene que pagar antes las emisiones de preferentes realizadas hace más de 13 años si quiere retribuir a los accionistas. El Santander, en un escenario en el que el mercado ya da por seguro que el banco cerrará el ejercicio con pérdidas de entre 9.000 y 10.000 millones de euros, estudia qué alternativas tiene para abonar las preferentes y así, poder cumplir con el compromiso de repartir dividendo.

La crisis del coronavirus ha golpeado con dureza la cuenta de resultados del banco. El grupo cerró el primer semestre con unos números rojos de 10.798 millones de euros por el deterioro del fondo de comercio de sus filiales, de los activos fiscales diferidos en España y el incremento de provisiones para cubrirse de los riesgos que deje la pandemia. Ante la previsión de que la entidad no será capaz de compensar estas pérdidas a cierre de año y acabará en negativo, el Santander ya anunció que el reparto de dividendo en efectivo de 2021 (dará 0,10 céntimos por acción, unos 1.600 millones de euros) *se haría a cargo de reservas y no de beneficio*, puesto que no habría ganancias.

El banco aseguró así la retribución. Sin embargo, también se encuentra con un segundo problema. El Santander debe de abonar las distintas emisiones de preferentes que realizó hace más de 13 años. Según fuentes del mercado, el folleto de estas emisiones estipula que *si el grupo no abona las preferentes tampoco podrá retribuir al accionista*. Ante la falta de beneficios para pagarlas, el banco estudia en estos momentos qué alternativas tienen para cumplir con los inversores y, por extensión, con sus accionistas después.

Las tres emisiones de preferentes eran de unos 900 millones de euros, aunque la deuda que queda en circulación es inferior a 500 millones. Para asumirlo, el Santander podría *canjear estas emisiones por otro tipo de deuda*. Otra alternativa sería *emitir deuda en el mercado* y, con lo que capte, devolver el dinero de las preferentes. A diferencia de la crisis de 2012, en pleno escenario de crisis de deuda, acudir al mercado sería ahora una opción sencilla. El bono español a diez años, el que se toma como referencia, tiene ahora un interés bajo, del 0,14%, frente al 7% que llegó a alcanzar en la última recesión. De modo, que no existe presión en el mercado ya que las condiciones de financiación son muy baratas. Finalmente, una tercera opción para el banco sería también *recurrir a reservas* para abonar las emisiones.

Una vez que la entidad haya saldado su compromiso con los preferentistas, el Santander podría pagar el dividendo. El grupo convocó el pasado mes de septiembre la *junta de accionistas para este 27 de octubre* donde llevaba en el orden del día la retribución a los inversores. Además del pago de un dividendo en efectivo en 2021, con cargo a reservas, también se someterá a votación una ampliación de capital liberada para la distribución de nuevas acciones equivalentes a 0,10 euros por título como remuneración complementaria de 2019 y que se pagaría este año.

No obstante, las intenciones del banco de volver al dividendo estarán sujetas a que el BCE finalmente levante el veto a la banca europea sobre la remuneración al accionista. El organismo, de momento, solo ha prohibido la remuneración durante 2020. Sin embargo, *a final de año, volverá a estudiar si extender o no la recomendación* al siguiente ejercicio. El vicepresidente del BCE, el español Luis de Guindos, ya avisó el pasado mes de septiembre que la decisión dependerá de cómo evolucione la recuperación de la economía. Por su parte, el gobernador del Banco de España, Pablo Hernández de Cos, pidió la semana pasada a la banca prudencia en sus dividendos mientras persista la crisis sanitaria.

Estas son las alternativas que analiza el Santander para poder pagar el dividendo


----------



## Vladimir Rojas (15 Oct 2020)

Goldman dijo:


> No veo el chollo



Yo tampoco!


----------



## Pacohimbersor (26 Oct 2020)

*La justicia vuelve a rechazar la querella de Orcel al Santander por estafa procesal*
El recurso de apelación de Andrea Orcel no ha sido estimado por el juzgado. El italiano aseguró que en una querella que el banco presentó información falseada
La justicia vuelve a rechazar la querella de Orcel al Santander por estafa procesal


*El Banco de España pide a la banca usar los colchones de capital para impulsar la recuperación*
El gobernador del Banco de España, Pablo Hernández de Cos, ha previsto que la economía no se recuperará de la pandemia hasta 2023. "De cara a futuro, dada incertidumbre y la duración de la crisis, la entidades deben persistir en la política de anticipación del riesgo, lo que facilitará que puedan seguir cumpliendo con proporcionar financiación a la economía".
El Banco de España pide a la banca usar los colchones de capital para impulsar la recuperación


----------



## Parlakistan (26 Oct 2020)

Igual el gobierno le arregla la papelera a Ana Patri con el fondo de pensiones soberano que planea. Y ya si se lo encargamos a un experto gestor de los que tan de moda están, del banco de Ana Patri, miel sobre hojuelas. Así con el dinero de los contribuyentes se recompran acciones. Un plan sin fisuras.


----------



## Charlatan (26 Oct 2020)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Igual el gobierno le arregla la papelera a Ana Patri con el fondo de pensiones soberano que planea. Y ya si se lo encargamos a un experto gestor de los que tan de moda están, del banco de Ana Patri, miel sobre hojuelas. Así con el dinero de los contribuyentes se recompran acciones. Un plan sin fisuras.



primero tendras que ser subnormal para fiarte de ana patri y el estado,no?¿?¿


----------



## Parlakistan (26 Oct 2020)

Charlatan dijo:


> primero tendras que ser subnormal para fiarte de ana patri y el estado,no?¿?¿



Las langostas confían en Ana Patri.


----------



## Charlatan (26 Oct 2020)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Las langostas confían en Ana Patri.



tendran que sobrevivir alas olas,que esto ya parece Nazaret.......


----------



## Veloc (26 Oct 2020)

Compren, compren que se acaban; no las volverán a ver a estos precios.


----------



## Sir Orrin (26 Oct 2020)

Pacohimbersor dijo:


> *La justicia vuelve a rechazar la querella de Orcel al Santander por estafa procesal*
> El recurso de apelación de Andrea Orcel no ha sido estimado por el juzgado. El italiano aseguró que en una querella que el banco presentó información falseada
> La justicia vuelve a rechazar la querella de Orcel al Santander por estafa procesal



¿Estas cosas no se resuelven con un "First to File" al BIS?


----------



## Pacohimbersor (27 Oct 2020)

*El Santander ultima un ERE para 3.000 empleados*
*La compañía presidida por Ana Botín baraja que el ajuste laboral afecte al 11% de la plantilla*

Ante el impacto del coronavirus en el negocio bancario, *Banco Santander* ultima un expediente de regulación de empleo (*ERE*). La entidad presidida por *Ana Botín* baraja un ajuste de 3.000 empleos que ascendería aproximadamente al 11% de la plantilla.
La noticia llega el mismo día que el banco ha presentado sus resultados del tercer trimestre del año. El Santander, según ha comunicado a primera hora ante la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (*CNMV*), obtuvo un beneficio de 3.658 millones de euros en los nueve primeros meses del año, un 41% menos que en el mismo periodo de 2019.

El Santander ultima un ERE para 3.000 empleados


*Santander reduce un 16% las pérdidas, a 9.000 millones, por los mayores ingresos y menores provisiones*

El grupo prevé nuevos ahorros de 1.000 millones hasta 2022
La rentabilidad del banco (ROE) cae hasta el 5,3%, frente al 8,3% de 2019
El 2% de las moratorias expiradas se han convertido en créditos dudosos
Santander reduce un 16% las pérdidas, a 9.000 millones, por los mayores ingresos y menores provisiones

*Botín: "Estamos en posición de pagar dividendos y queremos que el 100% sea en efectivo"*

Avisa al BCE que la retribución a los accionistas "va a ayudar a la economía"
El banco impulsa su digitalización en productos, pagos y créditos al consumo
Botín: ''Estamos en posición de pagar dividendos y queremos que el 100% sea en efectivo''


----------



## Pepe la rana (27 Oct 2020)

Les botines en verde en una bolsa roja roja.......


----------



## serator (30 Oct 2020)

los 1,50 están resultando un soporte duro de pelar


----------



## Pacohimbersor (30 Oct 2020)

*La solvencia de Santander y BBVA será la más baja del sector si la crisis se agrava*
*El Banco de España sostiene que la banca tiene capital suficiente pero afronta "incertidumbres notables".
Los 52.000 millones en moratorias tienen "elevado" riesgo de impago si la economía va peor de lo esperado.*
La solvencia de Santander y BBVA será la más baja del sector si la crisis se agrava

*Banco Santander: clientes denuncian problemas para el cobro de sus planes de pensiones*
Clientes del banco presidido por Ana Patricia Botín denuncian que no están pudiendo cobrar sus planes de pensiones porque, según la entidad, existe un problema informático que no se soluciona desde el mes de septiembre
Banco Santander: clientes denuncian problemas para el cobro de sus planes de pensiones


----------



## serator (30 Oct 2020)

De momento los agonías del foro van a tardar en verlo por debajo de 1 €
*"El que espera desespera"*

Mientras podemos bailar el rock & roll en los suelos del 1,50 con stops en 1,39


----------



## serator (31 Oct 2020)

Para el que este pensando en entrar, yo no lo haría a estos precios ya que creo que lo volveremos a ver en 1,51 o incluso en 1,41 en un escenario más pesimista y no se olviden de poner siempre un Stop de perdidas que en mi caso esta en 1,39.
Es que tengo el presentimiento de que los americanos no han acabado su corrección.
Después de las elecciones hablamos de nuevo. Pero de momento esta es mi visión personal.


----------



## serator (31 Oct 2020)

Iba ganando casi 1000 € pero no vendí, me salto el stop pero sin perdidas ni ganancias.

Si bajase a 4 volvería a probar


----------



## serator (31 Oct 2020)

En bolsa europea normalmente voy a doblar y cierro toda la posición.
En USA cuando doblo normalmente suelo vender la mitad y así la otra mitad son ganancias que aunque quiebre la empresa no pierdo. Así lo hice con lo que compré en 2009. solo vendí totalmente 4 compañías.


----------



## serator (31 Oct 2020)

Como decía Jesucristo: _*"Nadie es profeta en su tierra" *_


----------



## serator (6 Nov 2020)

De momento no hemos roto ninguna resistencia, eso si, esta luchando duro.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (6 Nov 2020)

Corrupción: - Meada de un accionista a la presidenta del Santander. ---> Vídeo

Buff, se ha quedado a gusto, la cantidad de pasta que habrá palmado para sacar la metralleta.


----------



## Don Bigote (9 Nov 2020)

Que me he quedado pillado en cortos a 1,66. Ole yo.


----------



## NewTroll (9 Nov 2020)

Don Bigote dijo:


> Que me he quedado pillado en cortos a 1,66. Ole yo.



Sabiendo que tenía un suelo muy duro en 1,50 te la has jugado pero muy bien, muy mala opción. No creo que vuelva a bajar en 1 o 2 semanas a 1,66.


----------



## Don Bigote (9 Nov 2020)

NewTroll dijo:


> Sabiendo que tenía un suelo muy duro en 1,50 te la has jugado pero muy bien, muy mala opción. No creo que vuelva a bajar en 1 o 2 semanas a 1,66.



La inexperiencia en bolsa. Supongo que va a ser mi primera gran hostiaza, de las que mucha gente que hay ppr aquí dice que tuvo y les sirvió para aprender.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (9 Nov 2020)

SAN subiendo un 19% y BBVA un 16%


----------



## Tartufo (9 Nov 2020)

mientras la "Botina" esté en el consejo como que da repelús....terminará siendo devorada por los tiburones de anglosión


----------



## tastas (9 Nov 2020)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Deberían meter en la cárcel a estos estafadores a sueldo de la banca que escriben estos artículos publicitarios. Qué descaro y que poca vergüenza.



Bastaría con obligarles a meter su sueldo en acciones bancarias o en lo que sea que recomienden.


----------



## Parlakistan (9 Nov 2020)

tastas dijo:


> Bastaría con obligarles a meter su sueldo en acciones bancarias o en lo que sea que recomienden.



Eso sería perfecto...


----------



## serator (9 Nov 2020)

Acabo de vender un paquete de 1000 y me quedo con 1000 para buscar doblar


----------



## drtanaka (9 Nov 2020)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Al Santander le iria mejor si estuviera dirigido por una mujer.... oh wait




Es lo que pasa cuando te preocupas más de chorradas de genero y feminismo.

Mira lo que le ha pasado a la gente de firefox, 400 millones les da google al año y la charo pelofrito de la presidenta se lo gasta todo en gilipolleces de género, feminismo y diversidad, han tenido que despedir a los de I+D. 

Con 400 millones pagas a los ingenieros, mantienes servidores y sobra dinero.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (9 Nov 2020)




----------



## NewTroll (9 Nov 2020)

Pacohimbersor dijo:


>









Subidas enormes hoy por una mera nota de prensa WTF.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (12 Nov 2020)

*Guindos augura un tortuoso camino para la banca: no recuperará la rentabilidad previa al covid hasta 2022 por lo menos*

Guindos pide a la banca esfuerzos para reducir sus costes operativos
Moody's advierte de una caída de la rentabilidad con la segunda ola de covid
Guindos augura un tortuoso camino para la banca: no recuperará la rentabilidad previa al covid hasta 2022 por lo menos


----------



## Pacohimbersor (12 Nov 2020)

*Santander ampliará capital por importe de 361 millones para pagar dividendo*
La entidad anuncia que emitirá y pondrá en circulación de 722.526.720 acciones ordinarias

Santander llevará a cabo una ampliación de capital con cargo a reservas por un importe de *361.263.360 euros*, que se realizará mediante la emisión y puesta en circulación de *722.526.720 acciones ordinarias*, de la misma clase y serie que las actualmente en circulación, de 0,5 euros de valor cada una, según ha comunicado la entidad este jueves a través de la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV).

Según explica el banco presidido por *Ana Botín*, la comisión ejecutiva de la entidad, en su reunión celebrada este jueves, ha acordado ejecutar el aumento de capital con cargo a reservas aprobado por la junta general ordinaria de accionistas el pasado 27 de octubre.

La finalidad del aumento es *permitir instrumentar la remuneración de 0,10 euros por acción* en forma de acciones de nueva emisión que se anunció el pasado 29 de julio.

De esta manera, el próximo 16 de noviembre comienza el período de negociación de derechos, que finalizará el 30 de noviembre. Entre el 4 y el 10 de diciembre de 2020 será el periodo de trámites para la inscripción del aumento y la admisión a cotización de las nuevas acciones en las bolsas españolas. Por último, *el 11 de diciembre se dará inicio a la contratación ordinaria* de las nuevas acciones en las bolsas españolas.

Por cada título que posean, los accionistas del Santander recibirán un derecho de asignación gratuita. El número necesario para recibir una acción nueva es de 23, por lo que los accionistas tendrán derecho a recibir *una acción nueva por cada 23 acciones antiguas* de las que sean titulares a las 23.59 horas del 13 de noviembre.

Además, cada accionista tiene dos opciones: *recibir nuevas acciones o vender sus derechos* en el mercado, pudiendo combinar ambas opciones. Los que no comuniquen su decisión recibirán el número de acciones nuevas que les correspondan.

Santander ampliará capital por importe de 361 millones para pagar dividendo


----------



## serator (13 Nov 2020)

Mi amigos del Opus Dei dicen que rezaran para que siga subiendo.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (13 Nov 2020)

*Santander cifra su ajuste laboral en 4.000 personas y pide movilidad a todo el personal*

*Según fuentes sindicales, la cifra puesta sobre la mesa alcanzaría las 5.040 personas pero estarían dispuestos a reducirla a 4.000 si se cumplen una serie de condiciones*

El *Banco Santander* prepara un *Expediente de Regulación de Empleo (ERE) para un máximo de 4.000 personas. *Según fuentes sindicales, la cifra puesta sobre la mesa alcanzaría las 5.040 personas y así se lo habría trasladado la dirección. Sin embargo, en esa misma reunión con los representantes de los trabajadores, desde el banco habrían asegurado estar en disposición de reducirlos a 4.000 con una serie de condiciones.

En primer lugar, la *recolocación en empresas especializadas* del grupo canalizando con las siguientes condiciones: carácter obligatorio para todas las personas afectadas; mantenimiento de la antigüedad; convenio colectivo de la empresa de destino; mantenimiento del salario; monetización del plan de pensiones; beneficios sociales de la empresa de destino y economato.

A esto hay que sumar la movilidad geográfica a todo el personal: SSCC, Boadilla, Red y EEII a un ratio de hasta 400 kms con una compensación de entre el 10/15% del salario y en tercer lugar, que se acepte la reubicación interna en Santander Personal con las condiciones acordadas para ellos.

Con ello se pretende impulsar la flexibilización interna, *reubicando a los trabajadores en otras sociedades del grupo,* fundamentalmente en Santander Personal, el servicio de atención personalizada al cliente por canales remotos.

Además, la entidad también ha confirmado la puesta en marcha de un* plan de recolocación externa*, el cual será liderado de nuevo por la consulta Lee Hecht Harrison, del Grupo Adecco, según fuentes de la negociación consultadas.

Esta agencia participó en los ERE anteriores de la entidad y se compromete a que los trabajadores que se acojan al proceso pero quieran seguir trabajando puedan *conseguir un nuevo empleo.* En los casos anteriores consiguió encontrar otro trabajo a casi el 100% de los afectados.

Asimismo, Banco Santander ha planteado a la representación sindical la necesidad de *cerrar en torno al 30% de su red de sucursales en España,* es decir, entre 900 y 1.000 oficinas.

La entidad cuenta con* 3.110 oficinas repartidas por el territorio español, *según los últimos datos disponibles correspondientes al cierre del pasado mes de septiembre.

Banco Santander ha justificado esta decisión en el creciente uso que los clientes están haciendo de los canales digitales, con la previsión de que se multiplique tanto en transaccionalidad como en ventas en los próximos dos o tres años.

En esta línea, Banco Santander habría recordado durante la reunión con los sindicatos que, a pesar del cierre de parte de la red, recientemente ha alcanzado un acuerdo con *Correos *para *prestar servicios básicos financieros* en más de 4.600 puntos de atención de la compañía postal. Esta alianza le permitirá ampliar su alcance a 1.500 municipios.

Tras las reuniones previas, la entidad y los sindicatos* se han emplazado para el próximo martes,* cita en la que se constituirá la mesa negociadora y que dará paso al periodo legal de negociaciones, que durará 30 días.

Durante los próximos encuentros se plantearán varias ofertas económicas, la afectación por áreas geográficas y por negocios, entre otros puntos. Como es habitual en este tipo de procesos, las cifras definitivas variarán en función del trabajo negociador de ambas partes.

La intención del banco es llevar a cabo un plan de transformación y eficiencia para ajustar la dimensión en España a las nuevas realidades. Afectará a la red comercial, los servicios centrales y el centro corporativo.

Santander cifra su ajuste laboral en 4.000 personas y pide movilidad a todo el personal


----------



## Pacohimbersor (17 Nov 2020)

*Santander estudia sacar Getnet a Bolsa, su filial brasileña de servicios de pago*

El banco pretende con esta operación pretende hacer crecer y consolidar el negocio de los servicios a comerciantes y particulares para la compra ‘online’

Santander estudia sacar Getnet a Bolsa, su filial brasileña de servicios de pago


----------



## Pacohimbersor (18 Dic 2020)

*Santander y BBVA, a la cola en Europa por margen de capital para dividendos*

*Los dos bancos son, junto a Deutsche Bank, los que exhiben un nivel más bajo de exceso de capital más dividendos acumulados. En el lado opuesto, están entidades del norte*

El Banco Central Europeo (BCE) ha dejado un margen escaso a las entidades para repartir dividendos hasta septiembre. La autoridad monetaria *ha vinculado la retribución a los accionistas al capital y con un máximo del 15% del beneficio*, para que los bancos sigan teniendo el foco en capitalizarse y dar préstamos.

Esta medida, criticada por la banca, servirá en realidad al sector para reforzar su posición. Especialmente, a los grandes bancos españoles, de los que el Banco de España ya dijo que podrían sufrir tensiones en el capital si reparten dividendos y los niveles de morosidad en 2021 se sitúan en un escenario adverso.

El BCE da margen a los bancos españoles para repartir 1.300 millones vía dividendos
Jorge Zuloaga Óscar Giménez
Así lo refleja un informe de Credit Suisse, que calcula la suma del exceso de capital respecto a los requerimientos regulatorios y los dividendos acumulados. *Los bancos que están en peor posición entre las principales entidades europeas son Deutsche Bank, Banco Santander y BBVA*, para el que no ha contabilizado el extra de capital que recibirá en la segunda mitad de 2021 con la venta de su negocio en Estados Unidos por 9.700 millones de euros.

En el otro lado de la balanza, a la cabeza del 'ranking', están bancos del norte de Europa, como el irlandés KBC, el británico RBS, o los holandeses ABN e ING. *La horquilla va desde más de 800 puntos básicos en KBC hasta algo más de 200 puntos en Deutsche Bank*. En cuanto a otros bancos españoles, Sabadell y CaixaBank se encuentran con algo más de 400 puntos básicos de margen, mientras que Bankia está con más de 600 puntos.






La rentabilidad por dividendo de la banca española será limitada con el dictamen del BCE. El banco central pide prudencia y dice que los dividendos solo serán una opción para bancos rentables y con trayectorias sólidas de capital. *La rentabilidad por dividendo, teniendo en cuenta la capacidad de remunerar al accionista que deja la autoridad supervisora, es de una media del 1,5%*, según estimaciones de Barclays, que va desde el 3% para Société Generale hasta apenas el 0,2% en Bankia. En otras entidades españolas, el potencial es del 0,5% en Sabadell, del 1% en CaixaBank y Bankinter, del 1,2% en BBVA o del 1,3% en Santander.

*Pide moderación*
El BCE también recordó esta semana que, en una carta enviada a los bancos, les pidió *“una moderación extrema en la remuneración variable siguiendo la misma cronología prevista para dividendos y recompras de acciones”*. Esto es, hasta el 30 de septiembre de 2021. Y pide a los supervisores nacionales, como el Banco de España, que apliquen los mismos criterios para entidades de menor tamaño que están bajo su supervisión directa.

La banca quiere repartir más dividendos cuanto mayor castigo sufre en bolsa
Óscar Giménez
El castigo del mercado a la banca se ha agudizado con el covid, elevando la presión y la destrucción de valor, con descuentos respecto al valor contable de entre el 30% y el 80%. Un estudio publicado este mes por el Banco Internacional de Pagos (BIS, por sus siglas en inglés) encuentra una relación inversa entre la ratio de precio-valor en libros con el interés por repartir dividendos, *especialmente si están por debajo del umbral de 0,7 veces*, algo que ocurre con todos los bancos españoles cotizados salvo con Bankinter.

Los bancos han mostrado, además, mayor predisposición por repartir dividendos que las empresas no financieras, y han exhibido una rentabilidad por dividendo que es 57 puntos básicos superior, según esta investigación, que abarca 30 mercados desarrollados entre 2007 y 2020. Según explican los autores, el atractivo del dividendo crece cuanto menor es la valoración, a lo que se suma la presión del equipo gestor cuando caen las acciones, o que puede ser una señal de fortaleza al mercado mostrar capacidad para repartir dividendos pese al castigo bursátil.

Santander y BBVA, a la cola en Europa por margen de capital para dividendos


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (18 Dic 2020)

algo raro está pasando en el centro de soporte y servicios en la nube del Santander en Santander (no en el bunker, en el pctcan)....sólo os digo eso. movimientos de personal muy raros


----------



## megamax (19 Dic 2020)

Xenturion dijo:


> Creo que todavía puede caer más, esperaré unos meses a ver el impacto de la morosidad pero tiene buena pinta



No he seguido el hilo, pero si al final compraste en cualquier dia de agosto, septiembre y octubre desde luego que te ha dado una alegría


----------



## ciudadano cabreado (19 Dic 2020)

megamax dijo:


> No he seguido el hilo, pero si al final compraste en cualquier dia de agosto, septiembre y octubre desde luego que te ha dado una alegría



Hay cientos de chicharros que se comportan igual...


----------



## Pacohimbersor (21 Dic 2020)

*El dividendo de Banco Santander será en 2021 el más rentable de la banca del Ibex*

Aprobó en Junta un dividendo de 0,10 euros con cargo a 2020
Banco Santander distribuirá el dividendo más suculento de toda la banca del Ibex 35 el próximo año, aunque para ello haya que esperar -aún no se sabe- al mes de octubre, una vez que el Banco Central Europeo (BCE) haya levantado, como así se espera, las limitaciones al reparto de dividendos al sector. La rentabilidad de sus pagos alcanzará el 3,9%, a tenor de los 0,10 euros que la entidad aprobó en junta de accionistas como pago con cargo a 2020 y pagadero en 2021. Los analistas de Bloomberg esperan un primer pago de 7 céntimos el próximo mes de mayo. Consulte aquí el calendario de los próximos dividendos de la bolsa española

Lo que se sabe con certeza es que los bancos europeos deberán enviar antes del 15 de enero su propuesta de dividendo con cargo a los resultados -no muy halagüeños- de 2020 al BCE para que dé su visto bueno. Hace cinco días el organismo que preside Christine Lagarde decidió levantar el veto para el sector que pesaba sobre la retribución al accionista, pero con condiciones que acaban, en cualquier caso, en que sea Fráncfort quien autorice en última instancia el dividendo.






*¿En qué consisten esas nuevas limitaciones? *El BCE les permite distribuir, grosso modo, un 15% de su beneficio acumulado entre 2019 y 2020 -quienes no hubieran pagado con cargo al año pasado- o solo sobre las ganancias de este año -quien sí lo hubiera hecho-. Otra opción que plantea es limitarlo al 0,2% del _common equity CET1_ de cada entidad y, de hecho, fuentes del sector creen que se priorizará esta métrica ante "los excesos de capital" que ha generado la pandemia. Y esta es la _percha _a la que podría acogerse Banco Santander para retribuir, teniendo en cuenta que el mercado prevé pérdidas de más de 8.000 millones este año, sobre todo, debido a provisiones extraordinarias por la pandemia.

En todo caso, si la entidad ajustase su dividendo a un máximo de 20 puntos básicos sobre el CET1, esto, con datos de cierre del tercer trimestre, implica que tendrá disponibles algo más de 1.300 millones de euros para repartir entre sus accionistas, lo que supondría 7 céntimos por acción, que rentan un 2,7%.

La otra vía es esperar a octubre -como pueden hacer el resto de entidades- para repartir su dividendo que, por cierto, ya aprobó en junta de accionistas. La entidad se comprometió a abonar 10 céntimos en metálico con cargo a reservas en 2021, lo que eleva su retorno hasta el 3,9%. Santander ha sido la única entidad que ha esquivado las indicaciones del BCE este año, con el reparto del equivalente a 0,1 euros por acción entre sus accionistas a través de una ampliación de capital liberada que ha cerrado en diciembre.

Por su parte, Unicaja y Liberbank cuentan con el pago más rentable previsto a distribuir en 2021. ¿El motivo? Básicamente, que son las dos únicas entidades que se guardaron el dividendo con cargo a 2019 y, por tanto, el BCE les permitirá abonar el 15% de la suma del beneficio de los dos años. La estimación apunta a un pago -por separado, ya que no han anunciado aún la fusión- de 2 céntimos para Unicaja y de 0,009 euros en el caso de Liberbank.

El dividendo de Banco Santander será en 2021 el más rentable de la banca del Ibex


----------

